# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Δωρεάν Διπλασιασμός Ταχύτητας Vodafone (Έλαβες Sms ;)

## nikosaek2121

Όπως ανακοινώθηκε λοιπόν επίσημα από την Vodafone, προχωράει σε σχέδιο δωρεάν διπλασιασμού ταχύτητας όπου δεν υπάρχει διαθέσιμη οπτική ίνα μέχρι το σπίτι.
Το άμεσος επόμενο διάστημα θα σταλούν Sms από την εταιρία.
Δημιούργησα λοιπόν αυτό το Θέμα για να υπάρχει ενημέρωση μεταξί μας, όποιος λαμβάνει το Sms να ενημερώνει και την κοινότητα για να ξέρουμε αν προχωράει σε υλοποίηση το σχέδιο.

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες από το δελτίο τύπου εδώ 
https://bit.ly/3ReQ4BL

----------


## Greg61

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...84%CF%89%CE%BD

----------


## paanos

SMS όχι αλλά στην εφαρμογή εμφανίστηκε αυτή η προσφορά: 

Είναι 26 σεντ πάνω από αυτό που έδινα για 24αρι με απεριόριστα σταθερά και 300’ προς εθνικά κινητά.

----------


## nikosaek2121

Μάλλον προετιμάζουν το έδαφος.

----------


## kspap

Αν ενδιαφερεστε στο βγάζει στο προσφορές αν συνδεθείς με τον λογαριασμό σου στην σελίδα ή στο app. Σου βγάζει το πρόγραμμα με διπλάσια ταχύτητα απο ότι έχεις, στην τιμή που πληρώνεις ήδη. Εγώ δεν ήμουν τόσο τυχερός όπως τον Πάνο, πλήρωνα 19 ευρώ. Το έκανα Κυριακή και παρέλαβα ρουτερ σήμερα Τρίτη. Και τον ΖΤΕ κιόλας. 
  Τον κούμπωσα απάνω αφου υποστηρίζει την 24αρα και περιμένω πότε θα γυρίσουν και την γραμμή σε 50άρα.

----------


## nikosaek2121

Δεν νομίζω ότι το βγάζει σε όλους, έχω δύο γραμμές μια 50αρα και100αρα, σε καμία δεν μου εμφανίζει κάτι στις προσφορές μέσα στο myVodafone και στις δύο υπάρχει διαθέσιμη αναβάθμιση.

----------


## antonis556

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Αν σας ενδιαφέρει να προχωρήσετε με το διπλασιασμό, γνωρίζοντας ότι πάτε για εκ νέου ανανέωση 24 μηνών, μπορείτε να μιλήσετε με εκπρόσωπο απευθείας μέσω του chat, σας στέλνει την ίδια στιγμή το συμβόλαιο, αποδέχεστε και σε λίγες ώρες έχει ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία.

Έχω 2 γραμμές στην εταιρεία.
Η μία από 50 σε 100, έγινε χθες, μέσα σε ένα διάστημα 3 - 4 ωρών.
Η άλλη από 100 σε 200, το προχώρησα σήμερα, αλλά μου ήρθε μήνυμα ότι θα μου αποσταλλεί νέος εξοπλισμός. Γνωρίζετε τι router δίνουν πλέον στις 200άρες ?

Από τιμές, έχουμε τα εξής στην περίπτωσή μου.
50 -> 100Mbps (20,23) - Πρακτικά μείωση 1€ από την προηγούμενη τιμή (+ Συνδυαστικό με κινητή)
100 - > 200Mbps (23,90) - Πρακτικά μείωση 1€ από την προηγούμενη τιμή

----------


## paanos

Πιθανότατα θα κρατήσεις το router σου αλλά θα σου έρθει ξεχωριστό modem για VDSL. Σαν ONT οπτικής αλλά με θύρα τηλεφώνου

----------


## ThReSh

> Γνωρίζετε τι router δίνουν πλέον στις 200άρες ?


To καρκινο H300s  :Sad:

----------


## Godian

Λοιπόν παιδιά καλημέρα. Έχω 50αρα και δίνω 20.46€ μαζί και την έκπτωση από την πάγια εντολή και τον ηλεκτρονικό λογαριασμό.
Ξέρω ότι θα γίνει διπλασιασμός και θα πάει 100 στα ίδια λεφτά.
Σήμερα κοίταξα στις προσφορές που έχει μέσα στο app της Vodafone και μου έχει την προσφορά της φωτογραφίας.
Αυτή η προσφορά άμα βάλω και την πάγια εντολή πέφτει δηλαδή στα 20€;;;
Και αν την βάλω θα αναβαθμιστεί σε 200αρα;;

----------


## antonis556

> To καρκινο H300s


Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Να υποθέσω επίσης πως μιλάμε για 35b profile και όχι 17a.

----------


## ThReSh

> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Να υποθέσω επίσης πως μιλάμε για 35b profile και όχι 17a.


Yeah, δεν γίνεται αλλιώς για 200αρα.

----------


## Godian

Εγώ μίλησα με chat και ακόμα δεν γίνεται σε εμένα

----------


## antonis556

> Εγώ μίλησα με chat και ακόμα δεν γίνεται σε εμένα


Θα έλεγα να ξαναδοκιμάσεις εκ νέου αύριο. Το ίδιο μου είπαν χθες για τη 2η γραμμή που έκανα ανανέωση σήμερα το πρωί.

----------


## paanos

> Αυτή η προσφορά άμα βάλω και την πάγια εντολή πέφτει δηλαδή στα 20€;;;
> Και αν την βάλω θα αναβαθμιστεί σε 200αρα;;


Για τη πρώτη ερώτηση ναι
Για τη δεύτερη όχι. Έχεις τώρα 50αρα και ο διπλασιασμός είναι σε 100αρα στα ίδια χρήματα με νέα δέσμευση. Αν ανανεώσεις σε αυτό, δεν δικαιούσαι ξανά διπλασιασμό. Αν έχεις κάλυψη 200αρας μίλησε μαζί τους για να δεις τι προσφορά έχουν να σου κάνουν.

----------


## Godian

> Για τη πρώτη ερώτηση ναι
> Για τη δεύτερη όχι. Έχεις τώρα 50αρα και ο διπλασιασμός είναι σε 100αρα στα ίδια χρήματα με νέα δέσμευση. Αν ανανεώσεις σε αυτό, δεν δικαιούσαι ξανά διπλασιασμό. Αν έχεις κάλυψη 200αρας μίλησε μαζί τους για να δεις τι προσφορά έχουν να σου κάνουν.


Άρα άμα πατήσω να κάνω ανανέωση στο πακέτο προσφοράς. Γλιτώνω 1€ τον μήνα από το να μου την κάνουν την αναβάθμιση μόνοι τους

----------


## paanos

Ανάλογα τη τιμή που σου δώσανε τηλεφωνικά. Συνήθως την ίδια δίνουν και δεν έχει σχέση η έκπτωση με το μέσο που έκανες την αναβάθμιση.

----------


## Godian

> Ανάλογα τη τιμή που σου δώσανε τηλεφωνικά. Συνήθως την ίδια δίνουν και δεν έχει σχέση η έκπτωση με το μέσο που έκανες την αναβάθμιση.


Δε μου δώσανε τηλεφωνικά προσφορά. Βγαίνει αυτή η προσφορά στην εφαρμογή της Vodafone 

- - - Updated - - -

Λοιπόν ανανέωσα τό συμβόλαιο με το πακέτο που μου έβγαλε για 2 χρόνια. Με e bill πάει 19.76
Πολύ καλά. Εντάξει δεν είναι μεγάλη διαφορά αλλά αλλιώς χτυπάει στο μάτι 100αρα εννοείται

- - - Updated - - -

Όλα καλά παιδιά. Την άλλαξαν

----------


## ThReSh

Μπαμ μπαμ, καλή φάση.

----------


## txb

Μίλησα και εγώ μαζί τους στο chat και μου έδωσαν προσφορά. Τηλεόραση, απεριόριστα εθνικά σταθερά, 360 λεπτά προς εθνικά κινητά και διεθνή σταθερά, Internet έως 200 Mbps και επιπλέον TV Everywhere, Vodafone TV +Kids + Disney+ για 24 μήνες, με τελική τιμή (με όλα τα επιπρόσθετα) 27.53 ευρώ.
Φυσικά την αποδέχτηκα τώρα μένει να δω ποσά θα πιάσω τελικά από τα 200.

----------


## Atheros

> Μίλησα και εγώ μαζί τους στο chat και μου έδωσαν προσφορά. Τηλεόραση, απεριόριστα εθνικά σταθερά, 360 λεπτά προς εθνικά κινητά και διεθνή σταθερά, Internet έως 200 Mbps και επιπλέον TV Everywhere, Vodafone TV +Kids + Disney+ για 24 μήνες, με τελική τιμή (με όλα τα επιπρόσθετα) 27.53 ευρώ.
> Φυσικά την αποδέχτηκα τώρα μένει να δω ποσά θα πιάσω τελικά από τα 200.


Ήσουν ήδη συνδρομητής σε κάποια άλλη ταχύτητα vodafone; ή  ζήτησες προσφορά για φορητότητα;

----------


## txb

Ήμουν ήδη στη βοντα με 100 άρα και τηλεοραση

----------


## nikosaek2121

Είπα να δοκιμάσω και εγώ, εμένα πήγε κάπως έτσι η συνομιλία, τι λέτε αξίζει σαν προσφορά η προσπαθεί να με πιάσει κορόιδο πριν τον διπλασιασμο, το περίεργο είναι ότι πλήρωνα 28.50 για την 100αρα οπότε ουσιαστικά έχω και έκπτωση στα 28.05. Επίσης δεν μου δίνει το Vodafone tv με το disney + αλλά δεν με ενδιαφέρει και τόσο για να χαλάσει το deal τι λέτε  αν προχωρήσω ;
Η καμπίνα vdsl είναι της Wind δεν ξέρω αν παίζει ρόλο στις προσφορές.

----------


## antonis556

> Είπα να δοκιμάσω και εγώ, εμένα πήγε κάπως έτσι η συνομιλία, τι λέτε αξίζει σαν προσφορά η προσπαθεί να με πιάσει κορόιδο πριν τον διπλασιασμο, το περίεργο είναι ότι πλήρωνα 28.50 για την 100αρα οπότε ουσιαστικά έχω και έκπτωση στα 28.05. Επίσης δεν μου δίνει το Vodafone tv με το disney + αλλά δεν με ενδιαφέρει και τόσο για να χαλάσει το deal τι λέτε  αν προχωρήσω ;
> Η καμπίνα vdsl είναι της Wind δεν ξέρω αν παίζει ρόλο στις προσφορές.


Καλησπέρα. Θα έλεγα να δοκιμάσεις εκ νέου αύριο, με διαφορετικό εκπρόσωπο. Μου είχε συμβεί το ίδιο και την επόμενη μέρα κατάφερα να το προχωρήσω !

----------


## nikosaek2121

Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, το περίεργο είναι ότι η τιμή που μου δίνει είναι πιο χαμηλά από την 100αρα που έχω τώρα, μόνο το TV χάνω που δεν το έχω και τώρα δεν ξέρω αν με τον διπλασιασμο θα γίνει κάτι διαφορετικό για αυτό μου φαίνεται περίεργο. Μήπως δεν γνωρίζει η υπάλληλος απλά της το βγάζει σαν προσφορά στην καρτέλα μου και το εκλαμβάνει έτσι ;
Επίσης αν το προχωρήσω σαν δωρεάν διπλασιασμο θα υλοποιηθεί πιο γρήγορα η αναβάθμιση?

----------


## Atheros

Κατά τη γνώμη μου μην ανανεώσεις ακόμα. Όταν δώσουν 200+tv+disney με φορους και κόστος εξοπλισμού κάτω απο 30€

----------


## antonis556

Μόλις ενεργοποιήθηκε στη δεύτερη σύνδεση η 200άρα.
Το πρωί ήρθε το router και μετά από λίγες ώρες το μήνυμα για την αλλαγή.



Σε θέμα συγχρονισμού νομίζω είναι πάρα πολύ καλά, αλλά με προβληματίζουν τα εξής.
Φαίνεται να μαζεύει η γραμμή πολλά CRC Errors για το Downstream κομμάτι, κάτι που με το προηγούμενο router της 100άρας δεν είχα, καθώς επίσης και ότι η τιμή του συγχρονισμού κάποιες φορές ανεβοκατεβαίνει, δεν μένει σταθερή.

----------


## txb

> Μόλις ενεργοποιήθηκε στη δεύτερη σύνδεση η 200άρα.
> Το πρωί ήρθε το router και μετά από λίγες ώρες το μήνυμα για την αλλαγή.
> 
> 
> 
> Σε θέμα συγχρονισμού νομίζω είναι πάρα πολύ καλά, αλλά με προβληματίζουν τα εξής.
> Φαίνεται να μαζεύει η γραμμή πολλά CRC Errors για το Downstream κομμάτι, κάτι που με το προηγούμενο router της 100άρας δεν είχα, καθώς επίσης και ότι η τιμή του συγχρονισμού κάποιες φορές ανεβοκατεβαίνει, δεν μένει σταθερή.


Σε τι απόσταση είσαι από την καμπίνα;
Πόσες μέρες έκαναν να σε αναβαθμίσουν από την ημέρα της αίτησης;

----------


## nikosaek2121

Παιδιά μια ερώτηση κάπου είχα διαβάσει για τέλος συνδρομητική τηλεόρασης που είχε διακοπεί και θα εφαρμοστεί ξανά σε λίγοδιάστημα, θα ισχύει και για το Vodafone tv που έχει προσφορά η Vodafone?
Επίσης όπως αναφέρεται και παραπάνω πόσες μέρες χρειάζεται η αναβάθμιση ταχύτητας?
Τελικά δεν άντεξα και δέχθηκα τα 200 mbps χωρίς το Vodafone tv, επικοινώνησα ξανά και μου είπαν τα ίδια.

----------


## Godian

> Μόλις ενεργοποιήθηκε στη δεύτερη σύνδεση η 200άρα.
> Το πρωί ήρθε το router και μετά από λίγες ώρες το μήνυμα για την αλλαγή.
> 
> 
> 
> Σε θέμα συγχρονισμού νομίζω είναι πάρα πολύ καλά, αλλά με προβληματίζουν τα εξής.
> Φαίνεται να μαζεύει η γραμμή πολλά CRC Errors για το Downstream κομμάτι, κάτι που με το προηγούμενο router της 100άρας δεν είχα, καθώς επίσης και ότι η τιμή του συγχρονισμού κάποιες φορές ανεβοκατεβαίνει, δεν μένει σταθερή.


Και εγώ που αναβάθμισα από 50 στα 100 ανέβηκαν πολύ τα fec αλλά δεν δημιουργεί πουθενά πρόβλημα. Είναι λάθη που διορθώνει το ρουτερ. Μικρό το κακό. Όταν φέρουν κάποια στιγμή οπτική ίνα στο σπίτι θα αλλάξουν όλα

----------


## nikosaek2121

Επιβεβαιώνω εγώ το ερώτημα 3 ώρες 5:30 έκανα αποδοχή 8:30 ολοκληρώθηκε.

----------


## antonis556

> Σε τι απόσταση είσαι από την καμπίνα;
> Πόσες μέρες έκαναν να σε αναβαθμίσουν από την ημέρα της αίτησης;


Η καμπίνα είναι στη γωνία του σπιτιού. Ούτε 100μ δεν είναι.
Ουσιαστικά η ενεργοποίηση πήρε μια μέρα, γιατί μου έστειλαν νέο εξοπλισμό.

- - - Updated - - -




> Και εγώ που αναβάθμισα από 50 στα 100 ανέβηκαν πολύ τα fec αλλά δεν δημιουργεί πουθενά πρόβλημα. Είναι λάθη που διορθώνει το ρουτερ. Μικρό το κακό. Όταν φέρουν κάποια στιγμή οπτική ίνα στο σπίτι θα αλλάξουν όλα


Αν ήταν τα FEC θα ήμουν ΟΚ, αλλά εδώ είναι τα CRC που μαζεύει πράμα.

----------


## txb

Μετά από την αναβάθμιση η απόσταση από την καμπίνα πήγε από 270 σε 307 μέτρα   Ενώ είχα το tweak στο fritzbox κλείδωσε στα 219 αλλά με snr 2.οπότε ακύρωσα το tweak και τώρα κλείδωσε στα 175 με 8 snr. Προς το παρών είμαι ευχαριστημένος μόνο επειδή είναι δωρεάν η αναβάθμιση διαφορετικά θα εμένα στην 100αρα που την είχα τερματισμένη.

----------


## nikosaek2121

Και εμένα τελικά τζίφος η αναβάθμιση, βέβαια πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα που φαινόταν και όταν είχα την 100αρα, η καμπίνα είναι στα 50 μέτρα με τα πόδια δεν νομίζω να είναι θέμα απόστασης

----------


## ThReSh

Από το "χαμηλό" attainable στο upstream, μου κάνει περισσότερο για πρόβλημα στην "εσωτερική" καλωδίωσή σου.

Έχεις το modem router στην 1η πρίζα? Η κάθετη μέχρι τον κατανεμητή έχει ελεγχθεί?

----------


## nikosaek2121

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση ThReSh. 
Την Δευτέρα έρχεται τεχνικός της Vodafone, το σπίτι είναι μονοκατοικία με εγκατάσταση του 2016, δεν ξέρω ποία πρίζα είναι η πρώτη (βασική) που έρχεται το καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ πρώτο, αλλά σε όλες τις 3 έχω δοκιμάσει και πέρνω ακριβώς τις ίδιες μετρήσεις με μικρή απόκλιση 2-3 mbps στο download. Βλέπω ενα κουτάκι εσωτερικά που έρχονται τα καλώδια Cat αν το ανοίξω μπορώ με καποιο τρόπο να δω ποιο είναι το πρώτο (βέβαια μέσα θα έχει και το θυροτηλέφωνο κουδούνι κτλ). Υπάρχει τρόπος γενικά να δω ποία είναι η πρώτη πρίζα ;
Επίσης, αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο εσωτερικό κατευθείαν δεν θα φανεί με την μέτρηση του τεχνικού απευθείας στο καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ απο το χαλίβδινο κουτί 
έξω στην αυλή ;

----------


## ThReSh

> Υπάρχει τρόπος γενικά να δω ποία είναι η πρώτη πρίζα ;


Μόνο με δοκιμές απομονώνοντας σε κάθε πρίζα κάθε φορά το απερχόμενο ζεύγος και μετά τεστάροντας αν δουλεύουν οι υπόλοιπες.

Ο τεχνικός λογικά θα μετρήσει στο κουτί που έρχεται το καλώδιο από έξω ώστε να δει το συγχρονισμό εκεί χωρίς να επηρεάζεται από την καλωδίωση του σπιτιού. Αν εκεί είναι αρκετά πιο πάνω, τότε σημαίνει ότι μέσα έχεις θέμα και θα πρέπει να φέρεις ηλεκτρολόγο, αν δεν τα κάνεις μόνος σου, γιατί δεν είναι της δικαιοδοσίας του τεχνικούς το εσωτερικό του σπιτιού.

----------


## nikosaek2121

Παντός δοκίμασα σε κάθε πρίζα του σπιτιού χωρίς να δω δραματικές διάφορες 2-3 mbps απόκλιση, πιο πολύ υποπτεύομαι το κουτί έξω που έρχεται το καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ στο σπίτι μήπως έχει μαζέψει υγρασία θέλει αλλαγή το ζεύγος εκεί κτλ.

----------


## ThReSh

> Παντός δοκίμασα σε κάθε πρίζα του σπιτιού χωρίς να δω δραματικές διάφορες 2-3 mbps απόκλιση, πιο πολύ υποπτεύομαι το κουτί έξω που έρχεται το καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ στο σπίτι μήπως έχει μαζέψει υγρασία θέλει αλλαγή το ζεύγος εκεί κτλ.


Υπάρχει όμως και περίπτωση να επηρεάζεται η πρώτη από τις υπόλοιπες.

Για σιγουριά βέβαια περίμενε πρώτα τον τεχνικό να τσεκάρει έξω το κουτί.

----------


## NexTiN

Από την στιγμή που έχεις παράλληλες πρίζες αυτό είναι και το πρόβλημα. Το VDSL δεν θέλει διακλαδώσεις, είναι γνωστό. Να εύχεσαι μόνο ο ηλεκτρολόγος να τις είχε φτιάξει σε σειρά και όχι αστέρα...

----------


## nikosaek2121

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις, λοιπόν ρώτησα και τον πατέρα μου που επέβλεπε τις εργασίες γενικά στο σπίτι. Όπως μου είπε λοιπόν το σπίτι έχει 4 πρίζες τηλεφώνου όπου η εγκατάσταση πάει ως εξής. Έξω είναι το χαλίβδινο κουτί του ΟΤΕ, από εκεί ενώνετε με το cat του σπιτιού και έρχεται εσωτερικά σε ένα box όπου εκεί στέλνει σε κάθε πρίζα του σπιτιού.

- - - Updated - - -




> Από την στιγμή που έχεις παράλληλες πρίζες αυτό είναι και το πρόβλημα. Το VDSL δεν θέλει διακλαδώσεις, είναι γνωστό. Να εύχεσαι μόνο ο ηλεκτρολόγος να τις είχε φτιάξει σε σειρά και όχι αστέρα...


Δεν υπάρχει όμως παράλληλη σύνδεση στο χαλίβδινο κουτί του ΟΤΕ αν ενωείς αυτό φίλε, ένα ζευγάρι είναι ενωμένο και έρχεται σε ένα box μέσα στο σπίτι όπου διανέμει στις τηλεφωνικές πρίζες

----------


## Godian

Όλη μέρα τέλεια. Μαζεύει μέχρι 300 λάθη. Μόλις πάει 9αρα το βράδυ αρχίζουν και ανεβαίνουν

----------


## Iris07

Μίλησα μαζί τους και μου είπαν ότι πάνε τις αναβαθμίσεις ανά περιοχές..

Μόλις δώσουν και στην δική μου θα μου στείλουν μήνυμα.

----------


## Skakinen_

> Και εμένα τελικά τζίφος η αναβάθμιση, βέβαια πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα που φαινόταν και όταν είχα την 100αρα,* η καμπίνα είναι στα 50 μέτρα με τα πόδια* δεν νομίζω να είναι θέμα απόστασης


Δηλαδή αν πας με ποδήλατο ή αυτοκίνητο, δεν είναι 50 μέτρα;
 :Smile:

----------


## ThReSh

> Δηλαδή αν πας με ποδήλατο ή αυτοκίνητο, δεν είναι 50 μέτρα;


Αν απαγορεύεται προς τα εκεί και πρέπει να κάνει το γύρο, όχι.  :Razz: 

Λογικά εννοεί ότι δεν είναι καλωδιακά τα 50 μέτρα.

----------


## nikosaek2121

> Δηλαδή αν πας με ποδήλατο ή αυτοκίνητο, δεν είναι 50 μέτρα;


Με αυτοκίνητο πρέπει να κάνεις τον κύκλο και είναι 509 μέτρα χάχα. Τελικά παιδιά είχατε απόλυτο δίκιο εσωτερικό ήταν το πρόβλημα και ευτυχώς ήρθαν ένας καταπληκτικός τεχνικός της Vodafone με τον βοηθό του και πήγε στον κατανεμητή της μονοκατοικίας και τα έφτιαξε όλα ρολόι, πλέων υπάρχει μια πρίζα κατευθείαν στο Router και όλες οι άλλες τηλέφωνο. Στον κατανεμητή υπήρχαν παντού διακλαδώσεις τύπου αστέρα. Πλέων όλα τέλεια θα δω πως πάνε και τα crc το βράδυ.

----------


## CptBill

Ξέρει κανείς εάν θα δώσουν ποτέ 35b 200/20 σε καμπίνες voda?

----------


## Iris07

Υπάρχουν κάποιες καμπίνες της Voda που δίνουν και 200..

Τώρα με τις υπόλοιπες ποιος ξέρει τι θα κάνει η Voda..

----------


## CptBill

Όλες μπορουν να δώσουν 200 νομίζω 
Το ζήτημα είναι αν υποστηρίζουν 35b που από ότι θυμάμαι, δεν υποστήριζαν
Εξού κ το ότι εμπορικά δεν έδιναν ποτέ 200/20 σε σημεία που είχαν δικές τους καμπίνες

----------


## nosf1234

Καλησπέρα, να αναφέρω ότι σε εμένα η προσφορά που δίνει το site διαφέρει σημαντικά από την προσφορά που δίνει η εφαρμογή καθώς στη 2η περιλαμβάνεται και το disney+. Το site αναφέρει μόνο HBO.

----------


## Iris07

Υπάρχει λίγο ψιλομπάχαλο..  :Thinking: 

Σε εμένα στην εφαρμογή υπάρχουν ακόμη διπλές προσφορές..
Οι μισές αναφέρουν μόνο το HBO..
Και οι άλλες μισές και το Disney μαζί..  :Cool: 

Τους πήρα τηλ. για τον διπλασιασμό και μου είπανε ότι ακόμη δεν ανοίξανε στην περιοχή μου..  :Thinking: 
και να περιμένω μήνυμα..

- - - Updated - - -

Ωπααα!!
Μόλις τώρα ξανακοίταξα τις προσφορές στην εφαρμογή και μου ήρθε νέα προσφορά για αναβάθμιση στα 100 με την ίδια τιμή !!

Μπράβο Vodafone!!  :One thumb up:   :One thumb up: 
Σου έρχομαι!!  :Very Happy: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Όλες μπορουν να δώσουν 200 νομίζω 
> Το ζήτημα είναι αν υποστηρίζουν 35b που από ότι θυμάμαι, δεν υποστήριζαν
> Εξού κ το ότι εμπορικά δεν έδιναν ποτέ 200/20 σε σημεία που είχαν δικές τους καμπίνες


Το να δώσεις 200 σημαίνει να δίνεις και 35b.. να έχεις κάρτες με 35b δηλαδή στην καμπίνα..
Αλλιώς δεν γίνεται..

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VDSL

* To 30a δεν υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## CptBill

> Υπάρχει λίγο ψιλομπάχαλο.. 
> 
> Σε εμένα στην εφαρμογή υπάρχουν ακόμη διπλές προσφορές..
> Οι μισές αναφέρουν μόνο το HBO..
> Και οι άλλες μισές και το Disney μαζί.. 
> 
> Τους πήρα τηλ. για τον διπλασιασμό και μου είπανε ότι ακόμη δεν ανοίξανε στην περιοχή μου.. 
> και να περιμένω μήνυμα..
> 
> ...


Μια χαρά γίνεται. Πριν αρκετό καιρό ο ΟΤΕ έβαζε προφίλ 200/20 και σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις ξεχνουσε να αλλάξει από το 17a σε 35b
Στη vf το προφιλ 200/20 υπάρχει, μη εμπορικά, from day one
Δεν είχαν όμως 35b δυνατότητα στα nokia dslam τους.

----------


## Iris07

> Μια χαρά γίνεται. Πριν αρκετό καιρό ο ΟΤΕ έβαζε προφίλ 200/20 και σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις ξεχνουσε να αλλάξει από το 17a σε 35b


Και έπιανες 200 με 17a ?  :Thinking: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Όλες μπορουν να δώσουν 200 νομίζω 
> Το ζήτημα είναι αν υποστηρίζουν 35b που από ότι θυμάμαι, δεν υποστήριζαν
> *Εξού κ το ότι εμπορικά δεν έδιναν ποτέ 200/20 σε σημεία που είχαν δικές τους καμπίνες*


Αμπελόκηποι - Αθήνα, που έχει δικές της καμπίνες η Vodafone στην διαθεσιμότητα στην Vodafone βγάζει και 200..

----------


## DI Ho

Έχω πράγματι προσφορά αναβάθμισης στο app (όχι sms) από VDSL 50 που έχω τώρα σε VDSL 100 στα ίδια λεφτά (περίπου 20 το μήνα).
Με προβληματίζει αν με την αναβάθμιση η γραμμή θα εξακολουθήσει να είναι σταθερή ή θα αρχίσουν οι αποσυνδέσεις.
Στο status του router (ΖΤΕ) λέει ως actual τα 50 και ως attainable τα 100.  
Επίσης θα υπάρχει κάποια εφάπαξ χρέωση λόγω της αναβάθμισης;

----------


## geo 888

Εχει λαβει καποιος sms και διπλασιαστηκε η ταχυτητα του η ακομα τιποτα?

----------


## Iris07

> Έχω πράγματι προσφορά αναβάθμισης στο app (όχι sms) από VDSL 50 που έχω τώρα σε VDSL 100 στα ίδια λεφτά (περίπου 20 το μήνα).
> Με προβληματίζει αν με την αναβάθμιση η γραμμή θα εξακολουθήσει να είναι σταθερή ή θα αρχίσουν οι αποσυνδέσεις.
> Στο status του router (ΖΤΕ) λέει ως actual τα 50 και ως attainable τα 100.  
> Επίσης θα υπάρχει κάποια εφάπαξ χρέωση λόγω της αναβάθμισης;


Για βάλε φώτο από τα σταστιστικά.. Ακριβώς 100 attainable ?
Λογικά θα πιάνεις κοντά στα 100..

Δεν θα έχεις κάποια χρέωση..

----------


## DI Ho

Τελικά έκανα την αναβάθμιση, μέσα με μισή ώρα άλλαξαν την ταχύτητα, οι νέες τιμές:

----------


## Iris07

Οκ..
Απλά το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να δεις ότι η καλωδίωση σου στο σπίτι είναι σε καλή κατάσταση.

Το ρούτερ φαντάζομαι είναι συνδεδεμένο μόνο του, κατευθείαν στην 1η πρίζα..
και χωρίς διακλαδώσεις το κεντρικό καλώδιο προς άλλα δωμάτια..

- - - Updated - - -

Σήμερα έκανες την αίτηση για αναβάθμιση ?

----------


## DI Ho

Σήμερα την έκανα.
Η καλωδίωση είναι με UTP καλώδιο.
Το ρούτερ ΔΕΝ είναι συνδεδεμένο στην 1η πρίζα αλλά σε δωμάτιο.  
Δεν υπάρχουν διακλαδώσεις του κεντρικού καλωδίου με άλλα δωμάτια.
Απλά στην κεντρική πρίζα το κεντρικό καλώδιο συνδέεται με το καλώδιο που πάει στο ρούτερ με στρέψη.
'Ισως βελτιωθούν τα πράγματα αν το βάλω στην κεντρική πρίζα, όμως δεν βολεύει για άλλους λόγους.
Χρησιμοποιώ και devolo powelink για επέκταση του wifi.

----------


## Iris07

Οκ!

Μόλις με αναβάθμισαν και μένα!
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...16#post7291116

Μπράβο Vodafone!  :One thumb up: 

Nα τα βλέπει και η Cosmote αυτά!  :Cool: 
- Έπρεπε να δίνει δυνατότητα νέου συμβολαίου με την αναβάθμιση εάν ήθελε ο συνδρομητής..

----------


## Nick64

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα. 

Μόλις είδα την ανακοίνωση της vodafone για δωρεάν διπλασιασμό, έστειλα ένα μήνυμα στο chat να δω αν δικαιούμαι και εγώ μιας και είχα κάνει ανανέωση συμβολαίου μόλις ένα μήνα πριν σε 100mbps για να πάρω και το disney+ στα 29,7€ και με το διπλασιασμό θα πήγαινα σε 200. Όλα καλά και με ενημερώνουν ότι μπορούν να το κάνουν και ότι θα με καλέσει το τμήμα προσφορών για έξτρα λεπτομέρειες. Με κάλεσαν χθές το μεσημέρι και με επιβεβαίωσαν ξανά ότι δικαιούμαι τα 200 και μάλιστα σε χαμηλότερη τιμή αυτή των 27,5€ (2€ διαφορά αλλά το πακέτο μου περιλαμβάνει και TV+Kids,Disney+ και επιπλέον έκπτωση e-bill 1€ κάτι που το κάνει πολύ καλή προσφορά).


Σήμερα ήρθε το νέο συμβόλαιο σε email και παρατήρησα ότι στο παράρτημα που αναγράφει τις εκτιμώμενες ταχύτητες, αυτές είναι των 100 και όχι 200. 
Εδώ οι τιμές για σύνδεση 100 που έκανα τον προηγούμενο μήνα


Μόλις πήγα να τους πάρω τηλέφωνο, πάτησα κατά λάθος το κόκκινο κουμπί της επιβεβαίωσης και έμεινα...

Το τηλέφωνο δεν το σήκωσαν ποτέ και ξεκίνησα να μιλάω μαζί τους στο chat. Εκεί άρχισαν να μου λένε ότι η γραμμή μου δεν υποστηρίζει 200 (ψέματα μιας και το είχαν τσεκάρει προχθές και στη διαθεσιμότητα δικτύων όλων των παρόχων μου γράφει ότι υποστηρίζει 200) και ότι θα η γραμμή θα κλειδώνει 100% πλέον στα 100 και ίσως στο μέλλον να γυρίσει σε 200.

Πως να κινηθώ; Να ακυρώσω το νέο συμβόλαιο; Αν και γλυτώνω 3€ το μήνα δεν θα δω κάποιο διπλασιασμό πέρα από το όνομα της συνδρομής. Υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος τρόπος για να δω 200 στη γραμμή ή ξανά σε δύο χρόνια;

----------


## Iris07

Καλησπέρα.
Χμμ.. ποιός πάροχος έχει τις καμπίνες στην περιοχή σου ?

Δεν το αποκλείω να έγινε κάπου λάθος.. σε ένα σύστημα τους..
Μπορεί ακόμη να είδαν τελικά ότι αν και η καμπίνα που παίρνεις σύνδεση μπορεί να δίνει 200, 
η Vodafone να μην έχει νοικιάσει αυτές τις ταχύτητες από τον άλλο πάροχο.

Για να δεις άλλη φάση με την Cosmote.
Εγώ παίρνω σύνδεση από καμπίνα Wind που δίνει 200.

Στην αναζήτηση Cosmote με το νούμερο μου λέει ότι χρειάζεται διερεύνηση το θέμα..
Στην αναζήτηση Cosmote με την διεύθυνση μου λέει ότι μπορώ να έχω 200.
Σε Γερμανό που ρώτησα μου λένε δεν μπορώ να έχω 200..

Τρέχα γύρευε..  :Cool: 

Μόνο εάν βρεις κάποιον άλλον με 200 στην γειτονιά σου μάλλον θα μάθεις σίγουρα..  :Cool: 
Μπορεί όμως και για κάποιο λόγο να σε κόψανε τελικά από την δωρεάν αναβάθμιση..  :Thinking: 

Πάντως βγήκες πάλι λίγο κερδισμένος.

----------


## Nick64

Η WIND έχει τις καμπίνες στη περιοχή μου.
Πριν ανανεώσω στη vodafone ξανά, είχα περάσει από wind,nova,cosmote και όλοι τους μου είχαν αναφέρει ότι υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα για 200 το ίδιο φυσικά μου είχε πει η vodafone αλλά η τιμή ήταν 15€ έξτρα και από τα 50 ανανέωσα στα 100. Προχθές που μιλήσαμε τηλεφωνικά μου είπε ότι το "έλεγξε" και ότι υποστηρίζω 200 και για αυτό θα προωθήσει και το διπλασιασμό. 

Σίγουρα η τιμή είναι πολύ καλή ακόμη και για 100 αλλά μου κάνει μεγάλη εντύπωση που ενώ το έχουν επιβεβαιώσει, με κλειδώνουν στα 100. 
Τώρα οι υπόλοιποι στη πολυκατοικία δεν ξέρουν καν τι ταχύτητες έχουν επομένως δύσκολα να βρω άκρη με αυτούς.

----------


## Iris07

Μάλιστα..
Και σε μένα με καμπίνα Wind βγάζει διαθέσιμο τα 200 η Voda αλλά δεν είμαι και 100% σίγουρος, τι γίνεται τελικά..

Για να δεις σήμερα όταν τους πήρα για την αναβάθμιση στα 100 με την προσφορά που μου είχε έρθει..
μου είπε ο εκπρόσωπος μισό να τσεκάρω εάν όντως μπορείς να έχεις 100 γιατί μερικές φορές... (και δεν τελείωσε την φράση του..)  :Cool: 

Πάντως με τις 200άρες VDSL πιστεύω παίζει ακόμη κάτι "περίεργο"..  :Thinking: 
Οι τιμές τους είναι ακόμη ψηλά δεν πέσανε σχετικά ανάλογα με τις 100άρες.

Η Wind την δίνει 55 !!
Η Cosmote 45
H Vodafone 44

Δεν ξέρω τι περιμένουν να γίνει με αυτές..
Προωθούν πιο πολύ τα 200 με το FTTH..

----------


## DI Ho

Ωραία.
Εκείνο που με προβληματίζει είναι το noise margin (down) είναι γύρω στα 10-11dB ενώ αλλάζει ελαφρά μαζί με την ταχύτητα που συγχρονισμού κάθε φορά που κάνω refresh.
Τι λες;  Τα δικά σου πώς είναι;

----------


## Nick64

Άρα μούφα διπλασιασμό προσφέρουν. Ακριβώς έτσι πάντως μου έκλεισαν το τσατ. Μόλις γίνει διαθέσιμο το FTTH θα σας ενημερώσουμε ξανά για 200. Θα περάσω μια βόλτα και από κάποιο κατάστημα για να σιγουρευτώ. 
Επίσης δίνουν καινούριο εξοπλισμό ή θα πρέπει να πορευτώ με το Η300s;

----------


## Iris07

> Ωραία.
> Εκείνο που με προβληματίζει είναι το noise margin (down) είναι γύρω στα 10-11dB ενώ αλλάζει ελαφρά μαζί με την ταχύτητα που συγχρονισμού κάθε φορά που κάνω refresh.
> Τι λες;  Τα δικά σου πώς είναι;


Βλέπω στο Cap έχεις 31,5 - 8,6 ..
Κάπου έχεις ένα προβληματάκι.. δεν ξέρω εάν είναι γενικά το μήκος της γραμμής μέχρι την καμπίνα ή κάποιο συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα σε ένα σημείο.

Εγώ έχω 31 - 12, 
αλλά γενικά έχω καλή γραμμή, με το Fritz στην 2η γραμμή Cosmote που έχουμε μου δείχνει 300 Mbps Attainable..
Η καμπίνα της Wind είναι στα 80-100 μέτρα.

* H Wind δίνει profile 35b στις 100άρες εάν το υποστηρίζει το ρούτερ.

Έβαλα Caps εδώ:
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...16#post7291116

- - - Updated - - -

Ένα συμπέρασμα που βγάζω σε "γενικές γραμμές" τώρα,
είναι ότι όσο πέφτει το SNR με 17a εάν πας από τα 50 στα 100..

τόσο περίπου πέφτει εάν πας με 35b από τα 100 στα 200.. (στην ίδια γραμμή)

- - - Updated - - -




> Άρα μούφα διπλασιασμό προσφέρουν. Ακριβώς έτσι πάντως μου έκλεισαν το τσατ. Μόλις γίνει διαθέσιμο το FTTH θα σας ενημερώσουμε ξανά για 200. Θα περάσω μια βόλτα και από κάποιο κατάστημα για να σιγουρευτώ. 
> Επίσης δίνουν καινούριο εξοπλισμό ή θα πρέπει να πορευτώ με το Η300s;


Δίνουν και το ZTE Η268 τώρα..
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...fone-ZTE-H268Q

Ανάλογα τι θα έχουν εκεί..
Πιθανόν υπάρχουν μερικά Η300 ακόμη..

----------


## Nick64

Μόλις επέστρεψα από το κατάστημα της vodafone. Τους ρώτησα αν η περιοχή μου υποστηρίζει 200mbps και μου απάντησαν πως ναι και μου έδειξαν και τις εκτιμώμενες ταχύτητες των 98 στο χαμηλότερο, 177 στο μο και 187 στο μέγιστο που μπορώ να πιάσω λόγο απωλειών του χαλκού. Τους είπα μετά ότι έκανα ανανέωση για 200 και ότι το συμβόλαιο έγραφε μέγιστες ταχύτητες για 100 μόνο. Μου πρότειναν να πάρω στο 13830 (τρομερή πρόταση) και να ζητήσω βοήθεια από εκεί καθώς αυτοί δεν μπορούν να κάνουν κάτι άλλο.
Τραγική η Vodafone

----------


## nosf1234

> Καλησπέρα στην παρέα. 
> 
> Μόλις είδα την ανακοίνωση της vodafone για δωρεάν διπλασιασμό, έστειλα ένα μήνυμα στο chat να δω αν δικαιούμαι και εγώ μιας και είχα κάνει ανανέωση συμβολαίου μόλις ένα μήνα πριν σε 100mbps για να πάρω και το disney+ στα 29,7€ και με το διπλασιασμό θα πήγαινα σε 200. Όλα καλά και με ενημερώνουν ότι μπορούν να το κάνουν και ότι θα με καλέσει το τμήμα προσφορών για έξτρα λεπτομέρειες. Με κάλεσαν χθές το μεσημέρι και με επιβεβαίωσαν ξανά ότι δικαιούμαι τα 200 και μάλιστα σε χαμηλότερη τιμή αυτή των 27,5€ (2€ διαφορά αλλά το πακέτο μου περιλαμβάνει και TV+Kids,Disney+ και επιπλέον έκπτωση e-bill 1€ κάτι που το κάνει πολύ καλή προσφορά).
> 
> 
> Σήμερα ήρθε το νέο συμβόλαιο σε email και παρατήρησα ότι στο παράρτημα που αναγράφει τις εκτιμώμενες ταχύτητες, αυτές είναι των 100 και όχι 200. 
> Εδώ οι τιμές για σύνδεση 100 που έκανα τον προηγούμενο μήνα
> 
> 
> ...




Αφού μίλησα μαζί τους και συμφωνησαμε σε διπλασιασμό στα 200mbps και το πακετο voadfone Tv (+ Disney+) στα 29 ευρω. Μου εστειλαν συμβολαιο μοναχα τον διπλασιασμό (καθολου Tv) στα 33,71. Οπότε προσοχη μεγαλη στο τι σας στελνουν...

----------


## sakisvele

Δωρεάν Διπλασιασμός Ταχύτητας Vodafone (Έλαβες Sms  :Wink:

----------


## zeronero

> Σήμερα ήρθε το νέο συμβόλαιο σε email και παρατήρησα ότι στο παράρτημα που αναγράφει τις εκτιμώμενες ταχύτητες, αυτές είναι των 100 και όχι 200. 
> Εδώ οι τιμές για σύνδεση 100 που έκανα τον προηγούμενο μήνα


Είχα περιγράψει ακριβώς το ίδιο εδώ.

Σε όλα τα 200άρια γράφουν ακριβώς το ίδιο, μου το επιβεβαίωσαν, δεν ξέρω γιατί.

Σε εμένα η αναβάθμιση έγινε και είναι όλα Α-ΟΚ.

----------


## ak45

Σε όσους από εσάς έγινε η αναβάθμιση, πόσο χρόνο πήρε ο διπλασιασμός της ταχύτητας; Εγώ αποδέχτηκα το συμβόλαιο εχθές αλλά ακόμη τίποτα.

----------


## DI Ho

Αμέσως, σε λίγες ώρες.  Δεν χρειαζόταν αλλαγή router, μόνο για μια στιγμή δεν είχα internet.

----------


## Iris07

> Σε όσους από εσάς έγινε η αναβάθμιση, πόσο χρόνο πήρε ο διπλασιασμός της ταχύτητας; Εγώ αποδέχτηκα το συμβόλαιο εχθές αλλά ακόμη τίποτα.


Και μένα γύρω στις 4 ώρες έκανε..
10 πρωί - 2 το μεσημέρι..

Τους πήρα τηλ. το πρωί και μου στείλανε αμέσως το νέο συμβόλαιο, το είδα και έκανα αποδοχή..
Μετά από κάποιες ώρες μου ήρθε SMS να κλείσω και να ανοίξω το ρούτερ, και μετά όλα οκ..

...

Τι  ώρα έκανες αποδοχή ?

----------


## sakisvele

Δωρεάν Διπλασιασμός Ταχύτητας Vodafone επεσε πολυ γραψιμο......

----------


## mikeone

Σε όσους είμαστε ήδη σε 100αρα και η καμπίνα (που ανήκει στην cosmote) δίνει μέχρι 100, να φαντασστώ ότι δε θα έχουμε έστω καμία καλύτερη προσφορά με μείωση στο συμβόλαιο ή δωρεάν vodafone tv;

----------


## nosf1234

Μέσα στην ημέρα περιμένω το συμβόλαιο για ανανέωση 2 ετών. Ήμουν σε πρόγραμμα 100mbps άνευ tv για 35€. Μου δίνουν στα ~ 28 το ίδιο πρόγραμμα σε ταχύτητα αλλά με hbo και disney +.

Για διπλασιασμό δεν μου είπαν κάτι.

----------


## ak45

Εμένα αρχικά μου είπαν πως υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα στη περιοχή μου για αναβάθμιση σε 200, έκανα και αποδοχή το νέο συμβόλαιο αλλά τελικά δεν ενεργοποιήθηκε γιατί η περιοχή τελικά υποστηρίζει μόνο έως 100mbps. Όταν τους ρώτησα για μείωση στο συμβόλαιο με απάντησαν αυτό:

----------


## Godian

> Σε όσους είμαστε ήδη σε 100αρα και η καμπίνα (που ανήκει στην cosmote) δίνει μέχρι 100, να φαντασστώ ότι δε θα έχουμε έστω καμία καλύτερη προσφορά με μείωση στο συμβόλαιο ή δωρεάν vodafone tv;


Όχι φίλε μου. Ο διπλασιασμός γίνεται όπου είμαι εφικτό. Δε γράφει τίποτα τέτοια στην ανακοίνωση τους

----------


## Iris07

> Σε όσους είμαστε ήδη σε 100αρα και η καμπίνα (που ανήκει στην cosmote) δίνει μέχρι 100, να φαντασστώ ότι δε θα έχουμε έστω καμία καλύτερη προσφορά με μείωση στο συμβόλαιο ή δωρεάν vodafone tv;


Θα κοιτάς στην εφαρμογή μήπως σου έρθει κάποια προσφορά για το TV..

----------


## sakisvele

Δωρεάν Διπλασιασμός Ταχύτητας Vodafone επεσε πολυ γραψιμο......

----------


## jkoukos

Ποτέ δεν ανέφεραν ότι θα το πάρουν όλοι. Όπως και σε Cosmote όπου είναι τεχνικά εφικτό.
Τόσοι και τόσοι την πήραν. Εμείς έχουμε στην επαρχία 3 συνδέσεις και μόνο η μία μπορούσε να πάρει και ήδη την αναβαθμίσαμε και μάλιστα με μικρότερο πάγιο από πριν.

----------


## AlexT544

Σε μια γραμμή vodafone που διαχειριζομαι εγω στείλαν προσφορά για vdsl 50 double play στα 22€ το μήνα δηλαδη 1 ευρω φθηνοτερο απο το υπάρχων προγραμμα( ADSL2000 +120' κινητά). Να το κάνω από την εφαρμογή ή μέσω Chat. Που ερχετε ποιο γρήγορα το συμβόλαιο???

----------


## paanos

Το ίδιο είναι.

----------


## AlexT544

Οκ ευχαριστώ

----------


## GeorgeMan

Την προηγούμενη Πέμπτη αιτήθηκα διπλασιασμό από το app. Άμεσα έστειλαν νέο εξοπλισμό τον οποίο και τοποθέτησα την επόμενη μέρα (Παρασκευή). Ήρθε προχθές και εχθές μήνυμα ότι αναμένεται ο διπλασιασμός να γίνει σήμερα Παρασκευή, δηλαδή 8 μέρες μετά την αίτηση. Τι φάση; Νόμιζα ότι ήταν θέμα ενός reboot και λίγων ωρών...

----------


## Godian

> Την προηγούμενη Πέμπτη αιτήθηκα διπλασιασμό από το app. Άμεσα έστειλαν νέο εξοπλισμό τον οποίο και τοποθέτησα την επόμενη μέρα (Παρασκευή). Ήρθε προχθές και εχθές μήνυμα ότι αναμένεται ο διπλασιασμός να γίνει σήμερα Παρασκευή, δηλαδή 8 μέρες μετά την αίτηση. Τι φάση; Νόμιζα ότι ήταν θέμα ενός reboot και λίγων ωρών...


Περίεργο. Εμένα έγινε μετά από 6 ώρες περίπου μετά το νέο συμβόλαιο

----------


## Iris07

Πιθανόν εάν χρειάζεται αλλαγή εξοπλισμού να ακολουθεί άλλον δρόμο η αίτηση..

Και εμένα τον έκαναν σε 4 ώρες!

----------


## AlexT544

Στην γραμμη που διαχειριζομαι που την εκανα αναβαθμιση 2 μερες πριν. Σημερα χωρις ενημερωση αλλαξε η γραμμη σε 50 και τωρα μου παραπονιουνται οτι δεν εχουν τηλεφωνο,ιντερνετ και τους παιρνει τηλ η εταιρεια συναγερμου για απωλεια συνδεσης ιντερνετ

----------


## Godian

> Στην γραμμη που διαχειριζομαι που την εκανα αναβαθμιση 2 μερες πριν. Σημερα χωρις ενημερωση αλλαξε η γραμμη σε 50 και τωρα μου παραπονιουνται οτι δεν εχουν τηλεφωνο,ιντερνετ και τους παιρνει τηλ η εταιρεια συναγερμου για απωλεια συνδεσης ιντερνετ


Έγινε voip η τηλεφωνία. Μάλλον νομίζω πρέπει να μπει σπλιτερ για τι συναγερμό

----------


## AlexT544

Ναι εγινε voip
αλλα ο συναγερμος ειναι της G4S οποτε συνδεεται με ethernet στο ρουτερ
και εχει και ενσωματωμενες 2 sim

----------


## Godian

> Ναι εγινε voip
> αλλα ο συναγερμος ειναι της G4S οποτε συνδεεται με ethernet στο ρουτερ
> και εχει και ενσωματωμενες 2 sim


Δεν γνωρίζω τότε φίλε μου. Πρέπει να στο δει κάποιος που ξέρει από αυτά.

----------


## AlexT544

Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν ενημερωσαν οπως ελεγαν με SMS για την ενεργοποιηση
Και επειδη ειναι μεγαλοι ανθρωποι δεν ξερουν να χρησιμοποιουν κινητα και γκρινιαζουν για το τηλεφωνο 
Και πρεπει να τρεχω στη χαλκιδα γιατι ενω τους ειπα να το στειλουν εκει το στειλαν σε εμενα λογω της διευθυνσης αποστολης λογαριασμων

----------


## GeorgeMan

> Την προηγούμενη Πέμπτη αιτήθηκα διπλασιασμό από το app. Άμεσα έστειλαν νέο εξοπλισμό τον οποίο και τοποθέτησα την επόμενη μέρα (Παρασκευή). Ήρθε προχθές και εχθές μήνυμα ότι αναμένεται ο διπλασιασμός να γίνει σήμερα Παρασκευή, δηλαδή 8 μέρες μετά την αίτηση. Τι φάση; Νόμιζα ότι ήταν θέμα ενός reboot και λίγων ωρών...



Να κάνω ένα update σε αυτό. Φυσικά την Παρασκευή ήρθε SMS ότι τελικά (?) η αναβάθμιση θα γίνει στις 9 του μηνός ημέρα Τρίτη. Δηλαδή πιάσαμε 10+ μέρες... Ομορφιές... :-)

----------


## ThReSh

> Να κάνω ένα update σε αυτό. Φυσικά την Παρασκευή ήρθε SMS ότι τελικά (?) η αναβάθμιση θα γίνει στις 9 του μηνός ημέρα Τρίτη. Δηλαδή πιάσαμε 10+ μέρες... Ομορφιές... :-)


E μπάνια του λαού, έρχεται 15Αυγουστο, καλό Σεπτέμβριο.  :Razz:

----------


## fearhome21

Ξεκίνησαν τα παρατράγουδα. Σήμερα αναβαθμίστηκα σε 200άρα με πρώτη βλάβη να μην μπορώ να ανανεώσω καμία σελίδα / κατεβάσω κάτι παρόλου που συγχρόνιζα  και χρειάστηκε να μου στείλουν καινούργιους κωδικούς για ταυτοποιήση Internet 2 φορές, τους πέρασα manually και δούλεψε την 2η φορά. Η άλλη βλάβη είναι πιο περίπλοκη, δεν συγχρονίζω 200 αλλά 120-130Mbps και το περίεργο εδώ είναι ότι δοκίμασα πάνω από 5 συσκευές αλλά σε καμία δεν μπορώ να κατεβάσω με μεγάλυτερη ταχύτητα από 99-101Mbps, είναι λες και υπάρχει κόφτης ενώ έχω παραπάνω συγχρονισμό. Τα κατεβάσματα γίνανε με καλώδιο CAT5E, 1Gbps adapter και 5Ghz Wifi.  Εν τέλη καταλήξαμε με το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο να μου στείλουν τεχνικό από κοντά να ελέγξει πόσα πιάνω στο κουτί του ΟΤΕ, εγώ τους είπα ότι νομίζω κάποιο λάθος παίχτικε με την παραμετροποιήση μου στην καμπίνα και αυτή την στιγμή είμαι σε κάρτα 17Α / κάρτα με κόφτη ενώ έχω προφίλ για 200άρα (VDSL2 35B). Μου είπαν πως κάτι τέτοιο δεν γίνετε και τους εξήγησα ότι έχω κόφτη στην ταχύτητα ενώ συγχρονίζω περισσότερο μου κάνει ο τεχνικός "Αν κύριε είσασταν σε κάρτα 17α η κάτι δεν ήταν σωστό δεν θα είχατε 20άρι Upload". Παρακάτω φωτογραφίες να κρίνετε και εσείς. 

Πιο πρόσφατο Speedtest στην 200άρα:

Παλιά Speedtests με το ίδιο Router σε 100άρα:

Συγχρονισμός μου τώρα:

Συγχρονισμός μου πριν:

----------


## Iris07

Νομίζω ότι το Maximum Rate όταν ήσουν με 100άρα σε 17a δεν είναι καλό..
Θα έπρεπε να πηγαίνεις κοντά στα 140-150..

Κάπου φαίνεται να έχει πρόβλημα η γραμμή..

----------


## nikosaek2121

> Ξεκίνησαν τα παρατράγουδα. Σήμερα αναβαθμίστηκα σε 200άρα με πρώτη βλάβη να μην μπορώ να ανανεώσω καμία σελίδα / κατεβάσω κάτι παρόλου που συγχρόνιζα  και χρειάστηκε να μου στείλουν καινούργιους κωδικούς για ταυτοποιήση Internet 2 φορές, τους πέρασα manually και δούλεψε την 2η φορά. Η άλλη βλάβη είναι πιο περίπλοκη, δεν συγχρονίζω 200 αλλά 120-130Mbps και το περίεργο εδώ είναι ότι δοκίμασα πάνω από 5 συσκευές αλλά σε καμία δεν μπορώ να κατεβάσω με μεγάλυτερη ταχύτητα από 99-101Mbps, είναι λες και υπάρχει κόφτης ενώ έχω παραπάνω συγχρονισμό. Τα κατεβάσματα γίνανε με καλώδιο CAT5E, 1Gbps adapter και 5Ghz Wifi.  Εν τέλη καταλήξαμε με το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο να μου στείλουν τεχνικό από κοντά να ελέγξει πόσα πιάνω στο κουτί του ΟΤΕ, εγώ τους είπα ότι νομίζω κάποιο λάθος παίχτικε με την παραμετροποιήση μου στην καμπίνα και αυτή την στιγμή είμαι σε κάρτα 17Α / κάρτα με κόφτη ενώ έχω προφίλ για 200άρα (VDSL2 35B). Μου είπαν πως κάτι τέτοιο δεν γίνετε και τους εξήγησα ότι έχω κόφτη στην ταχύτητα ενώ συγχρονίζω περισσότερο μου κάνει ο τεχνικός "Αν κύριε είσασταν σε κάρτα 17α η κάτι δεν ήταν σωστό δεν θα είχατε 20άρι Upload". Παρακάτω φωτογραφίες να κρίνετε και εσείς. 
> 
> Πιο πρόσφατο Speedtest στην 200άρα:
> 
> Παλιά Speedtests με το ίδιο Router σε 100άρα:
> 
> Συγχρονισμός μου τώρα:
> 
> Συγχρονισμός μου πριν:


Καλησπέρα φίλε μου είχα παρόμοιο πρόβλημα, με 35b Profile και δεν συχρονιζα πάνω από 130 mbps. Τελικά ήταν εσωτερική καλοδιωση, να σε ρωτήσω πόσες πρίζες τηλεφώνου έχεις στο σπίτι ? Αν έχεις πάνω από 1 ενεργές (δηλαδή συχρονιζουν όλες dsl) είναι λάθος και κάνει παρεμβολές και χάνεις πάρα πολύ. Στο VDSL Πρέπει να παίρνεις κατευθείαν στην πρώτη πρίζα και όλες οι υπόλοιπες να δίνουν μόνο τηλέφωνο (να μην συχρονιζει το Router).

----------


## fearhome21

> Νομίζω ότι το Maximum Rate όταν ήσουν με 100άρα σε 17a δεν είναι καλό..
> Θα έπρεπε να πηγαίνεις κοντά στα 140-150..
> 
> Κάπου φαίνεται να έχει πρόβλημα η γραμμή..


Μάλιστα, για να δούμε όταν έρθει ο τεχνικός.




> Καλησπέρα φίλε μου είχα παρόμοιο πρόβλημα, με 35b Profile και δεν συχρονιζα πάνω από 130 mbps. Τελικά ήταν εσωτερική καλοδιωση, να σε ρωτήσω πόσες πρίζες τηλεφώνου έχεις στο σπίτι ? Αν έχεις πάνω από 1 ενεργές (δηλαδή συχρονιζουν όλες dsl) είναι λάθος και κάνει παρεμβολές και χάνεις πάρα πολύ. Στο VDSL Πρέπει να παίρνεις κατευθείαν στην πρώτη πρίζα και όλες οι υπόλοιπες να δίνουν μόνο τηλέφωνο (να μην συχρονιζει το Router).


Μόνο 1 πρίζα έχει το σπίτι και έχω το H300S κατευθείαν συνδεμένο πάνω με καλώδιο DSL και το τηλέφωνο πάνω στο H300S.

Update: Ξανά τσέκαρα τα στατιστικά έτσι για χαβαλέ τώρα και έχω 145Mbps κλείδωμα χωρίς να πειράξω τίποτα. Εκανα ξανά Speedtest με 145Mbps κλείδωμα, καλώδιο CAT5E, 1Gbps κάρτα δικτύου,καμιά άλλη εφαρμογή/συσκευή να κατεβάζει και πάλι τα ίδια, μου δίνει κάτω από 100Mbps. Μόνο σε εμένα δεν μου αρέσει αυτό ρε παιδεία? φοτογραφίες παρακάτω...



Όλα τα περιέργα πάνω μου τελευταία, ανεξήγητα πράγματα...

----------


## Iris07

Χμμ.. έχεις να δοκιμάσεις και κάποιο άλλο καλώδιο δικτύου ?
Πόσα μέτρα είναι το καλώδιο ?

Αλλά εάν αλλάζουν τόσο πολύ μόνα τους, μάλλον κάτι παίζει στην γραμμή..

----------


## fearhome21

> Χμμ.. έχεις να δοκιμάσεις και κάποιο άλλο καλώδιο δικτύου ?
> Πόσα μέτρα είναι το καλώδιο ?
> 
> Αλλά εάν αλλάζουν τόσο πολύ μόνα τους, μάλλον κάτι παίζει στην γραμμή..


Έχω δοκιμάσει 2 κινητά τελευταίας γενιάς και 1 τάμπλετ συνδεμένα στο 5Ghz Wifi του H300S, το ίδιο φενόμενο και εκεί.

Άλλη μια φοτογραφία speedtest (99% έχει κοφτή, αν κάνω λάθος θα χτυπήσω το κεφαλάκι μου στο τραπέζι καμία 10άρια φορές να συνέλθει λίγο :P):

----------


## nikosaek2121

> Έχω δοκιμάσει 2 κινητά τελευταίας γενιάς και 1 τάμπλετ συνδεμένα στο 5Ghz Wifi του H300S, το ίδιο φενόμενο και εκεί.
> 
> Άλλη μια φοτογραφία speedtest (99% έχει κοφτή, αν κάνω λάθος θα χτυπήσω το κεφαλάκι μου στο τραπέζι καμία 10άρια φορές να συνέλθει λίγο :P):


Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει κόφτης διότι θα έπρεπε το upload να έχει και αυτό κόφτη στα 11 mbps, όπως και το download στα 110 mbps. Πάντως περίεργο τώρα είδα την φωτογραφία με το παλιό Profile, εμένα πριν την αναβαθμηση ειμουν 100 αλλά σε 35b profile, εσένα βλέπω ότι σε είχαν σε 17a , είσαι από καμπίνα Wind ή Cosmote (το λέω γιατί η Vodafone δεν έχει 35b στις δικές τις καμπίνες).

----------


## jkoukos

Από την στιγμή που συγχρονίζεις σε προφίλ 35b, ΔΕΝ υπάρχει ουδεμία περίπτωση να συνδέεσαι σε κάρτα με προφίλ 17a. Απλά είναι αδύνατον.
Μπορεί ωστόσο να είναι θέμα ρύθμισης είτε στο DSLAM είτε στον server και να έχεις κόφτη στα 100Mbps.

Ωστόσο μέχρι να γίνει έλεγχος από τον πάροχο, κοιτάς αν όλη η αλυσίδα στο δικό σου δίκτυο είναι Gigabit. Δηλαδή θύρα Router και τυχόν υπάρχοντος switch, καλώδιο (να έχει και τα 8 εσωτερικά καλώδια στους αντίστοιχους ακροδέκτες) και φυσικά η κάρτα δικτύου του υπολογιστή με ενημερωμένο οδηγό και να σου εμφανίζει ένδειξη Gigabit.

Την χαμηλή ταχύτητα στο ασύρματο μην την λαμβάνεις καθόλου υπόψη (κανείς δεν θα ασχοληθεί με αυτήν), έως ότου έχεις σωστή ταχύτητα με ενσύρματη σύνδεση.

- - - Updated - - -




> το λέω γιατί η Vodafone δεν έχει 35b στις δικές τις καμπίνες


Μια χαρά έχει, απλά στην μειοψηφία των περιπτώσεων. Στην περιοχή μου δίνει κανονικά 35b.

----------


## Iris07

> Έχω δοκιμάσει 2 κινητά τελευταίας γενιάς και 1 τάμπλετ συνδεμένα στο 5Ghz Wifi του H300S, το ίδιο φενόμενο και εκεί.
> 
> Άλλη μια φοτογραφία speedtest (99% έχει κοφτή, αν κάνω λάθος θα χτυπήσω το κεφαλάκι μου στο τραπέζι καμία 10άρια φορές να συνέλθει λίγο :P):


Σε 1η ευκαιρία πάρε ένα Cat 6 καλώδιο..
Είναι φτηνά τώρα.. π.χ από Πλαίσιο.. (Δεν έχει πλέον Cat5e)

----------


## paanos

Η αλλαγή ταχύτητας download αργεί μερικές μέρες, δες ξανά από μεθαύριο

----------


## fearhome21

> Από την στιγμή που συγχρονίζεις σε προφίλ 35b, ΔΕΝ υπάρχει ουδεμία περίπτωση να συνδέεσαι σε κάρτα με προφίλ 17a. Απλά είναι αδύνατον.
> Μπορεί ωστόσο να είναι θέμα ρύθμισης είτε στο DSLAM είτε στον server και να έχεις κόφτη στα 100Mbps.
> 
> Ωστόσο μέχρι να γίνει έλεγχος από τον πάροχο, κοιτάς αν όλη η αλυσίδα στο δικό σου δίκτυο είναι Gigabit. Δηλαδή θύρα Router και τυχόν υπάρχοντος switch, καλώδιο (να έχει και τα 8 εσωτερικά καλώδια στους αντίστοιχους ακροδέκτες) και φυσικά η κάρτα δικτύου του υπολογιστή με ενημερωμένο οδηγό και να σου εμφανίζει ένδειξη Gigabit.
> 
> Την χαμηλή ταχύτητα στο ασύρματο μην την λαμβάνεις καθόλου υπόψη (κανείς δεν θα ασχοληθεί με αυτήν), έως ότου έχεις σωστή ταχύτητα με ενσύρματη σύνδεση.


Αυτό με το DSLAM βγάζει αρκετό νόημα. Άντε να έρθει τεχνικός να δούμε τι γίνετε. 

Ο υπολογιστής μου εμφανίζει Link Speed 1Gbps, το εσωτερικό καλώδιο CAT5E είναι σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση και είμαι σε σωστή θύρα router.

Έβγαλα μια φωτογραφία το εξωτερικό καλώδιο, δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι είναι αυτό αλλά έτσι θυμάμαι. Μου φένεται για CAT6, θα το δω πιο αναλυτικά αύριο που θα είναι και μέρα.






> Η αλλαγή ταχύτητας download αργεί μερικές μέρες, δες ξανά από μεθαύριο


Ο λόγος? χρειάζεται παρέμβαση σε καλώδια κτλπ? είσαι σίγουρος? θα μου το λέγανε η τεχνικοί πιστέυω..

----------


## jkoukos

Το εξωτερικό καλώδιο που δείχνεις στην φωτογραφία έχει να κάνει με τον συγχρονισμό και όχι με την πραγματική ταχύτητα με την οποία έχεις θέμα.

Κι εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω τι είναι αυτό που αλλάζει μετά από λίγες μέρες. Η πραγματική ταχύτητα εξαρτάται από τον συγχρονισμό. Από την στιγμή που αυτός είναι Χ, τότε η πραγματική ταχύτητα θα είναι περίπου Χ*90% (λόγω overhead),

----------


## paanos

Υπάρχει κόφτης και από τη μεριά του δικτύου για κάποιο λόγο… Δεν δέχονται καταχώρηση αιτήματος / βλάβης όταν έχεις την παλιά ταχύτητα για τις πρώτες 2-3 μέρες.

----------


## fearhome21

Τσεκάρετε καλύτερο συγχρονισμό με το ρούτερ της Nova (H288A). Έφερα και φίλο με Laptop 1Gbps και cat6 καλώδιο, πάλι με 100,86 Download ενώ είμαι στα 151Mbps συγχρονισμένος. Εντάξει οκ, έπεσα σε περίπτωση. Θα σας κρατήσω ενήμερους εδώ στο Forum με την εξέλιξη να δούμε τι παίχτικε.



Σκέφτηκα, αν δεν είναι αυτό που λέει ο paanos ότι ίσως το καλώδιο που πάει στο κουτί του ΟΤΕ είναι παλιό και δεν υποστηρίζει πάνω από 100Mbps ταχύτητα στο κατέβασμα? αλλά αν ήταν έτσι, θα μπορούσα να συγχρονίσω στα 151Mbps?

----------


## jkoukos

> Σκέφτηκα ίσως το καλώδιο που πάει στο κουτί του ΟΤΕ είναι παλιό και δεν υποστηρίζει πάνω από 100Mbps ταχύτητα στο κατέβασμα? αλλά αν ήταν έτσι, θα μπορούσα να συγχρονίσω στα 151Mbps?


Στο έγραψα προηγουμένως. Αυτό το καλώδιο έχει να κάνει αποκλειστικά με τον συγχρονισμό και καθόλου με την απώλεια στην πραγματική ταχύτητα που έχεις.

----------


## tripkaos

Δεν ξερω αν εχει γραφτει πιο πισω αλλα εχει θυρα το ρουτερ που εχεις 1Gbit?
Γιατι αλλιως δεν μπορεις να πιασεις πανω απο 100Mbit.συγνωμη αν εχει ξαναγραφτει απλα αγνοηστε με  :Sad:

----------


## ThReSh

Ναι το H300s έχει όλες τις θύρες 1Gbps.

----------


## Iris07

Πάντως η γραμμή του βγάζει και πολλά errors σε 9 mins !! (34.000)

----------


## jkoukos

Αυτό είναι δευτερεύον και αξίζει να ασχοληθεί στο μέλλον (ή και τώρα).
Ωστόσο ας βγάζει και εκατομμύρια σφάλματα. Δεν έχουν σημασία με το πρόβλημα που έχει, αφού επιδρούν στον συγχρονισμό.
Το θέμα του είναι ότι δεν πιάνει την πραγματική ταχύτητα στο διαδίκτυο, βάσει του συγχρονισμού που έχει την δεδομένη χρονική στιγμή.

----------


## Iris07

Αναμένω να δούμε τι θα πουν οι τεχνικοί!  :Cool: 

Να τους δείξει και τα Cap αυτά..

----------


## fearhome21

> Αυτό είναι δευτερεύον και αξίζει να ασχοληθεί στο μέλλον (ή και τώρα).
> Ωστόσο ας βγάζει και εκατομμύρια σφάλματα. Δεν έχουν σημασία με το πρόβλημα που έχει, αφού επιδρούν στον συγχρονισμό.
> Το θέμα του είναι ότι δεν πιάνει την πραγματική ταχύτητα στο διαδίκτυο, βάσει του συγχρονισμού που έχει την δεδομένη χρονική στιγμή.





> Πάντως η γραμμή του βγάζει και πολλά errors σε 9 mins !! (34.000)



Θέλω να φτιάξω και τον συγχρονισμό μελλοντικά, οπότε αν μπορείτε βοηθήστε με στης κινήσεις που πρέπει να κάνω με αυτό το ζήτημα. Παρακάτω πράγματα που έχω ελέγξει / γνωρίζω:
Ελέγχτηκαν:
(1): Δεν έχει πρόβλημα το ρούτερ - μόδεμ εφόσον δοκίμασα και της Nova.
(2): Δεν έχουν πρόβλημα τα καλώδια DSL, δοκίμασα άλλα.
(3): Δεν υπάρχει περίεργη συνδεσμολογία, είμαι στην πρώτη πρίζα του σπιτιού και δεν έχει άλλη.
(4): Δοκίμασα και με το σταθερό αποσυνδεμένο μπας και επηρεάζει τίποτα εφόσων είναι παλιά συσκευή.Κανένα αποτέλεσμα.
(5): Άφησα την γραμμή χωρίς σύνδεση για ~15 λεπτά, για να "ξεκουραστή". Κανένα αποτέλεσμα.
Δεν Ελέγχτηκαν:
(1): Παρακάτω θα ανεβάσω ξανά φοτογραφία του καλωδίου που πάει από την πρίζα του σπιτιού μου στο Box του ΟΤΕ, μπορεί κάποιος να αναγνωρίσει τι τύπου είναι? εμένα μου φένεται για CAT6 (στην αίσθηση είναι αρκετά χοντρό και στιβαρό, πουθένα δεν αναφέρει τι καλώδιο είναι όμως, περίεργο). CAT6 να μην σηκώσει 200άρα δύσκολο μου φαίνετε + ότι το καλώδιο έχει πολύ καλή κατάσταση οπτικά.

(2): Η πρίζα στο εσωτερικό του σπιτιού φαίνεται λίγο ταλαιπωρημένη.
(3): Περνάνε διάφορα καλώδια αλλά και καλώδιο ρεύματος δίπλα από το μαύρο καλώδιο που έχω ανεβάσει πάνω, άρα θα μπορούσε να είναι παρεμβολή? έχει όμως θωράκιση το καλώδιο και είναι χοντρό.
(4): Αν είναι κάποιο κόλλημα σε παραμετροποίηση / DSLAM, τότε εξηγούνται  ο χαμηλός συγχρονισμός και τα σφάλματα. Πάραδειγμα, να παίρνω από 35άρα κάρτα αλλά να μην άλλαξα DSLAM και να είμαι στο ίδιο της 100άρας με 35άρη προφιλ.

----------


## jkoukos

DSLAM άλλαξες από ADSL (στο μακρινό αστικό κέντρο) σε αυτό της FTTC καμπίνας πηγαίνοντας σε VDSL.
Το ίδιο το DSLAM της καμπίνας έχει κάρτες που είτε είναι 17a είτε 35b, ανάλογα με το πακέτο σύνδεσης που έχεις.
Σε έχουν βάλει σε 35b κάρτα και έχεις κανονικά συγχρονισμό, αλλά δεν πιάνεις την ανάλογη πραγματική ταχύτητα στο διαδίκτυο.

Ο συγχρονισμός εξαρτάται κυρίως από την απόσταση του DSLAM, την ποιότητα του χάλκινου δικτύου στην περιοχή και την δική σου εσωτερική εγκατάσταση. Επίσης δεν πρέπει το καλώδιο που φέρνει το DSL σήμα να γειτνιάζει και να οδεύει μαζί με καλώδια ισχυρών ρευμάτων. Πρέπει να έχουν απόσταση μεταξύ τους 1πό 20 εκ. και πάνω.
Τέλος μην ασχολείσαι με το αν είναι Cat6 το εξωτερικό καλώδιο. Δεν έχει τόση σημασία, όσο η ποιότητά του και το πάχος του αγωγού.

Ιδανικά αν μπορείς κάνεις μέτρηση στο εξωτερικό καλώδιο να δεις πόσο πιάνεις εκεί ή το αφήνεις να κάνει τον έλεγχο ο τεχνικός.
Αν έχεις τα ίδια περίπου στοιχεία συγχρονισμού με μέσα στο σπίτι, τότε φταίει όλη η γραμμή από την καμπίνα μέχρι το σπίτι.
Αλλά αυτά έχουν να κάνουν αποκλειστικά με τον συγχρονισμό και όχι το πρόβλημα που αναφέρεις.

----------


## fearhome21

Ήρθε τελικά τεχνικός σήμερα, πρέπει να έμπλεξα άσχημα. Είχα 160Mbps εγώ στο H300S, κούμπωσε το Line Tester πάνω και συγχρόνισε με 85Mbps. Βγήκε έξω να πάρει μέτρηση από το BOX του ΟΤΕ. Η πρώτη μέτρηση απέτυχε (δεν πήρε καν) αλλά στην δεύτερη του έδειξε 105Mbps. Τον ρώτησα είσαι σίγουρος φίλε ο Tester που έχεις υποστηρίζει 200άρες γραμμές και μου είπε μέχρι 500 πάει. Ήρθαμε ξανά μέσα και συνδέσαμε ρούτερ για να του δείξω τα στατιστικά και συγχρονισάμε στα 125Mbps. Δεν μπόρεσε να μου δώσει μια απάντηση για ποιό λόγο συγχρονίζω με το ρούτερ  και μέσα στο σπίτι περισσότερο απ'ότι στο Tester εσωτερικά αλλά και εξωτερικά. Εν τέλει έδωσε βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ για πρόβλημα στην κάρτα (της καμπίνας) και μου είπε ότι είναι απαισιόδοξος για οποιαδήποτε επίλυση του πρόβληματος και ότι λογικά θα μου υποβαθμίσουν το πακέτο. Κοιτά εδώ περίπτωση ρε φίλε, κόλλησε άσχημα το DSLAM γιαυτό έιχα και κόφτη 100Mbps σε κατεβάσματα ενώ συγχρόνιζα 160Mbps. Πραγματικά είναι λες και είμαι σε κάρτα 17άρα με προφίλ 35Β, δεν ΕΞΗΓΗΤΕ αλλίως. Αναμένω τον ΟΤΕ...

Επίσεις ο τυπάς είναι 3 χρόνια τεχνικός εδώ στην Ρόδο και πάει σε 10 με 15 σπίτια την ημέρα. Μου είπε ότι είμαι ο πρώτος που ήρθε με 200άρα γραμμή...

----------


## Iris07

Χμμ.. όντως μπλέξιμο.. :-\
Μη σου τύχει..

Να δούμε πως θα πάει..

----------


## geoavlonitis

> Ήρθε τελικά τεχνικός σήμερα, πρέπει να έμπλεξα άσχημα. Είχα 160Mbps εγώ στο H300S, κούμπωσε το Line Tester πάνω και συγχρόνισε με 85Mbps. Βγήκε έξω να πάρει μέτρηση από το BOX του ΟΤΕ. Η πρώτη μέτρηση απέτυχε (δεν πήρε καν) αλλά στην δεύτερη του έδειξε 105Mbps. Τον ρώτησα είσαι σίγουρος φίλε ο Tester που έχεις υποστηρίζει 200άρες γραμμές και μου είπε μέχρι 500 πάει. Ήρθαμε ξανά μέσα και συνδέσαμε ρούτερ για να του δείξω τα στατιστικά και συγχρονισάμε στα 125Mbps. Δεν μπόρεσε να μου δώσει μια απάντηση για ποιό λόγο συγχρονίζω με το ρούτερ  και μέσα στο σπίτι περισσότερο απ'ότι στο Tester εσωτερικά αλλά και εξωτερικά. Εν τέλει έδωσε βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ για πρόβλημα στην κάρτα (της καμπίνας) και μου είπε ότι είναι απαισιόδοξος για οποιαδήποτε επίλυση του πρόβληματος και ότι λογικά θα μου υποβαθμίσουν το πακέτο. Κοιτά εδώ περίπτωση ρε φίλε, κόλλησε άσχημα το DSLAM γιαυτό έιχα και κόφτη 100Mbps σε κατεβάσματα ενώ συγχρόνιζα 160Mbps. Πραγματικά είναι λες και είμαι σε κάρτα 17άρα με προφίλ 35Β, δεν ΕΞΗΓΗΤΕ αλλίως. Αναμένω τον ΟΤΕ...
> 
> Επίσεις ο τυπάς είναι 3 χρόνια τεχνικός εδώ στην Ρόδο και πάει σε 10 με 15 σπίτια την ημέρα. Μου είπε ότι είμαι ο πρώτος που ήρθε με 200άρα γραμμή...


Μάλλον το tester του δεν έχει 35B  :Smile:  έπρεπε να κατεβείτε με το router κάτω αν γινόταν. Επίσης το "κάρτα 17αρα με προφίλ 35B" δεν υφίσταται. 35B είσαι και κάπου στη διαδρομή το καλώδιο έχει θέμα ή απλά είσαι μακριά από την καμπίνα.
Επίσης, με Vodafone υπάρχουν παραδείγματα (και σε αυτό το forum) που με αναβάθμιση από 50 σε 100 το Download ήταν κολλημένο κοντά στα 50 (με κανονικό συγχρονισμό στα 100) και το upload στα 10Mbps κανονικά. Ήθελε κόπο για να το βρουν οι τεχνικοί της Vodafone. Καλά ξεμπερδέματα.

----------


## fearhome21

> Μάλλον το tester του δεν έχει 35B  έπρεπε να κατεβείτε με το router κάτω αν γινόταν.


Άμα είναι αυτό που λες θα μου την δώσει άσχημα στα νεύρα γιατί εγώ τον ρώτησα 2 φορές αν είναι ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΣ ότι το μηχάνημα του υποστηρίζει γραμμές 200άρες (δεν είναι καν δικιά μου δουλεία). Μπορεί ο ίδιος να μην γνωρίζει για 35B προφίλ αλλά έπρεπε να ρωτήσει και να το σιγουρέψει. Αν είναι έτσι, όλες η μετρήσεις έγιναν άδικα.

Πως μπορώ να βρω στο Skroutz αυτά τα Line Testers? δεν ξέρω τι να γράψω στα ελληνικά.

----------


## geoavlonitis

Μην κάνεις τον κόπο είναι πανάκριβα

----------


## fearhome21

> Μην κάνεις τον κόπο είναι πανάκριβα


Ξεκίνησαν τα νευράκια μου. Μπήκα με Superuser στην σαπίλα το H300S, έβγαλα το 35B προφίλ και ιδού το αποτέλεσμα:


Κοίτα εδώ που έχεις δίκαιο. Τεχνικός τόσα χρόνια ο τυπάς και να ΜΗΝ γνωρίζει κάτι βασικό ΕΝΩ του το υπενθυμίζει και ο πελάτης που δεν έχει καμιά δουλεία 2 φορές! χωρίς να είμαι 100% σίγουρος ο τύπος δεν έκανε μετρήσεις με συσκευή που υποστηρίζει 35B. Και αν τώρα έχω εγώ καλωδιακή βλάβη εσωτερικά και το στείλαμε ΟΤΕ? πως θα το ξέρω αυτό? πω ρε φίλε απίστευτα πράγματα.

Φοτογραφία συγχρονισμού με 35B:

----------


## Iris07

Το πιθανότερο είναι ότι κάτι συμβαίνει στην καμπίνα..
για να έβγαζε τέτοια προβλήματα..

Και 17a μόνο να είχε το μηχάνημα (που εγώ δεν το πιστεύω) θα έπρεπε να του δείχνει μέχρι 150 Mbps..

Εγώ όταν έβαλα το απλό Speedport του OTE (με 17a) στην γραμμή μου έδειχνε 145 στην καμπίνα.. (από 150 max)
και μετά που έβαλα το Fritz (35b) έδειξε 300 στην καμπίνα. (από 350 max)

Με την 100άρα που έχω..

Νομίζω υπάρχουν όργανα για μέτρηση και κάτω από 1000..

----------


## villager

> Ξεκίνησαν τα νευράκια μου. Μπήκα με Superuser στην σαπίλα το H300S, έβγαλα το 35B προφίλ και ιδού το αποτέλεσμα:
> 
> 
> Κοίτα εδώ που έχεις δίκαιο. Τεχνικός τόσα χρόνια ο τυπάς και να ΜΗΝ γνωρίζει κάτι βασικό ΕΝΩ του το υπενθυμίζει και ο πελάτης που δεν έχει καμιά δουλεία 2 φορές! χωρίς να είμαι 100% σίγουρος ο τύπος δεν έκανε μετρήσεις με συσκευή που υποστηρίζει 35B. Και αν τώρα έχω εγώ καλωδιακή βλάβη εσωτερικά και το στείλαμε ΟΤΕ? πως θα το ξέρω αυτό? πω ρε φίλε απίστευτα πράγματα.
> 
> Φοτογραφία συγχρονισμού με 35B:



Δεν κατάλαβα 160Mbit actual είχες πιάσει ή τα max της γραμμής;

Στην πρώτη εικόνα του ρουτερ λέει σε Mbit το τρέχον συγχρονισμό. στείλε φώτο αν μπορείς Μαζί κ ένα speedtest με καλώδιο χωρίς άλλες συσκευές ενεργές. Μπορεί να υπάρχει κ Cap 110Mbit ip download net ενεργό/ξεχασμένο στο προφίλ σου.

----------


## fearhome21

> Δεν κατάλαβα 160Mbit actual είχες πιάσει ή τα max της γραμμής;
> 
> Στην πρώτη εικόνα του ρουτερ λέει σε Mbit το τρέχον συγχρονισμό. στείλε φώτο αν μπορείς Μαζί κ ένα speedtest με καλώδιο χωρίς άλλες συσκευές ενεργές. Μπορεί να υπάρχει κ Cap 110Mbit ip download net ενεργό/ξεχασμένο στο προφίλ σου.


Από το page 7 και έπειτα έχω γράψει αναλυτικά τα πάντα.

Αύριο έρχονται τεχνικοί στην καμπίνα, μου ήρθε SMS που λεεί και την ώρα στο περίπου (9 με 1). Μιας που θα είμαι σπίτι αύριο, κολλάω να στήσω καρτέρι κοντά στην καμπίνα και όταν έρθουν η τεχνικοί να τους πιάσω για να τους εξηγήσω την περιπλοκότητα? θα με περάσουν για τρελό αλλά έχω διαβάσει και ακούσει πολλές φορές τεχνικούς ΟΤΕ να κάνουν ελάχιστοι προσπάθεια και απλά να στέλνουν υποβάθμιση πακέτου στον πελάτη. Επειδή το πρόβλημα είναι και περίπλοκο, πιθανών δεν θα το βρουν εύκολα.

----------


## villager

> Από το page 7 και έπειτα έχω γράψει αναλυτικά τα πάντα.
> 
> Αύριο έρχονται τεχνικοί στην καμπίνα, μου ήρθε SMS που λεεί και την ώρα στο περίπου (9 με 1). Μιας που θα είμαι σπίτι αύριο, κολλάω να στήσω καρτέρι κοντά στην καμπίνα και όταν έρθουν η τεχνικοί να τους πιάσω για να τους εξηγήσω την περιπλοκότητα? θα με περάσουν για τρελό αλλά έχω διαβάσει και ακούσει πολλές φορές τεχνικούς ΟΤΕ να κάνουν ελάχιστοι προσπάθεια και απλά να στέλνουν υποβάθμιση πακέτου στον πελάτη. Επειδή το πρόβλημα είναι και περίπλοκο, πιθανών δεν θα το βρουν εύκολα.




Έχεις δίκιο είδα μετά το ποστ μου... Καλή τύχη μένει να δούμε τι θα γίνει αύριο. Σημαντικό να δούνε ip Download tests στην καμπίνα κ όχι μόνο το 35b συγχρονισμό.

----------


## fearhome21

Ήρθαν η τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ σήμερα,ο πρώτος καλός άνθρωπος με μέτριες γνώσεις αλλά ο 2ος που κάνει της μετρήσεις και πειράζει την καμπίνα ένα σκουπίδι και μισό. Του κάνω μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε για 2 λεπτά να εξηγήσω κάποια πράγματα μιας και εχω μέτρια γνώση σε γραμμές και δουλεύω ως προγραμματιστής; Απαντάει κατευθείαν όχι κύριε δεν γουστάρω με νευρικό ύφος. Του λέω γιατί μου μιλάς με αυτό τον τρόπο φίλε μου; Αν το έχεις σε καθημερινή βάση να σε προσεγγίζουν πελάτες με γνώση πάω πάσο αλλά πιστεύω είναι λίγες η περίπτωσης και κατευθείαν έκρινες ότι είμαι ένας απ' αυτούς που θα λέει πράγματα χωρίς βάση και λόγικη και θα σου τα "πριξω". Εν τέλει έκατσε και με άκουσε λίγο, του είπα για τον κόφτη και μου έλεγε είναι θέμα bandwidth της Vodafone και έπεμενε σε αυτό. Μου διαβεβαίωσε όμως ότι για να δει θέματα κόφτη δεν μπορεί να κάνει κάτι στην καμπίνα και ούτε μπορεί να κάνει μέτρησή σε κατέβασμα αρχείων, απλά λέει δεν είναι δυνατόν. Πήραν μέτρηση από το BOX και αυτή, τους έβγαλε 109Mbps. Το είδα και τούς ρωτήσα καλά πως γίνετε στο ρούτερ να πιάνω 150Mbps και εδώ μου μετράτε 109; Μου κάνουν είναι επειδή το μηχάνημα μας είναι πολύ ευαίσθητο, οχι σαν τα ρούτερ του εμπορίου και κοστίζει 5000 ευρώ. Οκ λέω, στην καμπίνα πήρατε καμία μέτρηση να δείτε τι δίνει εκει; Και μου λένε 300αρι μαχ. Εν τέλει μόλις ολοκληρώνουν την μέτρηση μου λένε είναι η απόσταση του χαλκόυ φίλε, δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι δυστυχώς και φεύγουν. Πιάνω πάλι τον απαίσιο (από άποψη χαρακτήρα) τεχνικό και μιλάμε. Του εξηγώ και δείχνω φωτογραφία ότι έχω 5.5db attenuation στο download, δεν θα έπρεπε να πιάνω τουλάχιστον 170 180 με αυτο; Μου κάνει έχεις πειράξει την φωτογραφία, δεν έχεις τόσο attenuation, του κάνω Έλα πάμε ρε φιλε μέσα να συγχρονισουμε το ρούτερ να σου δείξω, τι μου λες;; Και μου κάνει οκ και τι θες από μένα πες μου να το ολοκληρώσω και φεύγω. Του λέω μπορούμε να ΑΛΛΑΞΟΥΜΕ κάτι στην καμπίνα; Όπως επερχόμενο στο BOX; Μου κάνει δεν είναι δυνατόν κάτι τέτοιο αλλά μπορώ να σου αλλάξω DSLAM. Μου αλλάζει DSLAM και έχω ακριβώς την ίδια ταχύτητα. Τους βρίσκω στην καμπίνα και μου λενε τα ίδια, δεν άλλαξε κάτι, δεν μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε άλλο, γεια σας. 

Ρωτάω εγώ τώρα, ΌΝΤΩΣ δεν μπορούσαν να αλλάξουν επερχόμενο/ζεύγος στο BOX η να δοκιμάσουν ΚΑΙ κάτι άλλο; Κάποιος που γνωρίζει ας γράψει.

----------


## geoavlonitis

Δεν ξερω τι παιζει με τους τεχνικους του ΟΤΕ (ευτυχως δεν τους χρειαστηκα ακομα) αλλα ενα απερχομενο θα μπορουσαν να αλλαξουν ρε φιλε. Νταξει εχει παραπανω δουλεια αυτη η διαδικασια αλλα αφου εκανε τον κοπο να ερθει ας το εκανε και αυτο. Το υφος του μεγαλο φαουλ.

Επισης, για τον κοφτη που σου ειπε για το bandwidth ειχε εν μερει δικιο και σε αυτο φταιει οντως η Vodafone, οχι επειδη δεν εχει αρκετο bandwidth αλλα επειδη κατι εχουν "ξεχασει" να ενημερωσουν στο συστημα τους και σε περιοριζουν στα 100Mbps down.

----------


## Iris07

Εντάξει τρελή περίπτωση.. 
δεν θυμάμαι σίγουρα εάν έχω ξαναδιαβάσει κάτι παρόμοιο εδώ..

Μπορεί όντως η γραμμή να έχει και αυτή κάποια θέματα..
αλλά να φταίει και η Vodafone κάπου..

Ναι, θα μπορούσαν οι τεχνικοί του OTE να ψάξουν άλλο ζεύγος να σου δώσουν, 
αλλά αυτό πιστεύω το κάνουν μόνο σε δικούς τους πελάτες, σε γενικές γραμμές..  :Thinking: 

Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που έχω κρατήσει την βασική γραμμή μου στην Cosmote, (μου έχουν ψάξει/αλλάξει ζεύγος)
και γενικά όποτε είχα επαφή με τεχνικούς του OTE πάντα ήταν γενικά ευγενικοί και κάνανε ότι μπορούσανε,
συζητάγαμε άνετα μαζί τους ότι θέλαμε.. μέχρι και τηλέφωνα για απ' ευθείας επαφή μαζί τους μας δίνανε..  :Cool: 

Γενικά οι πελάτες των άλλων παρόχουν δεν είναι στην ίδια "μοίρα" με τους δικούς τους θα έλεγα, και απ' όσα έχω ακούσει.

----------


## fearhome21

> Εντάξει τρελή περίπτωση.. 
> δεν θυμάμαι σίγουρα εάν έχω ξαναδιαβάσει κάτι παρόμοιο εδώ..
> 
> Μπορεί όντως η γραμμή να έχει και αυτή κάποια θέματα..
> αλλά να φταίει και η Vodafone κάπου..
> 
> Ναι, θα μπορούσαν οι τεχνικοί του OTE να ψάξουν άλλο ζεύγος να σου δώσουν, 
> αλλά αυτό πιστεύω το κάνουν μόνο σε δικούς τους πελάτες, σε γενικές γραμμές.. 
> 
> ...


Δηλώσανε "τεχνική αδυναμία" στην Vodafone. Ρε τους καραγκιόζιδες ρε, χωρίς να αλλάξουν ζεύγος δείτε τι κάνανε και τώρα πια δεν μπορώ να δηλώσω βλάβη για αυτό το ζήτημα. Απ'ότι καταλαβαίνω επειδή μου αλλάξανε το DSLAM άλλαξε και η 35άρα κάρτα οπότε εκεί δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. Όσο και χάλια να είναι ο χαλκός, εγώ έκανα τον κόπο και βγήκα εξώ να μετρήσω την απόσταση από το σπίτι μου μέχρι την καμπίνα από 2 δρόμους και βγαίνει 270-285 μέτρα. Μέσο Google Maps βγαίνουν 260 μέτρα και μέσω του 5.5dB attenuation και το adsl calculator (https://www.adslgr.com/features/adsl_calculator.php) βγαίνουν 362 μέτρα. Δεν είναι ΤΡΕΛΗ απόσταση, γιατί είμαι πεπεισμένος ότι μπορώ άνετα να πιάσω 160-175Mbps απλά θέλει διόρθωσει κάπου....

Τα στατιστικά μου τώρα:

Τα καλύτερα μου στατιστικά στην ίδια γραμμή:

----------


## nikosaek2121

> Δηλώσανε "τεχνική αδυναμία" στην Vodafone. Ρε τους καραγκιόζιδες ρε, χωρίς να αλλάξουν ζεύγος δείτε τι κάνανε και τώρα πια δεν μπορώ να δηλώσω βλάβη για αυτό το ζήτημα. Απ'ότι καταλαβαίνω επειδή μου αλλάξανε το DSLAM άλλαξε και η 35άρα κάρτα οπότε εκεί δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. Όσο και χάλια να είναι ο χαλκός, εγώ έκανα τον κόπο και βγήκα εξώ να μετρήσω την απόσταση από το σπίτι μου μέχρι την καμπίνα από 2 δρόμους και βγαίνει 270-285 μέτρα. Μέσο Google Maps βγαίνουν 260 μέτρα και μέσω του 5.5dB attenuation και το adsl calculator (https://www.adslgr.com/features/adsl_calculator.php) βγαίνουν 362 μέτρα. Δεν είναι ΤΡΕΛΗ απόσταση, γιατί είμαι πεπεισμένος ότι μπορώ άνετα να πιάσω 160-175Mbps απλά θέλει διόρθωσει κάπου....
> 
> Τα στατιστικά μου τώρα:
> 
> Τα καλύτερα μου στατιστικά στην ίδια γραμμή:


Αυτό με το ζεύγος ισχύει και έχω και αποδείξεις. Έβαλα καινούργια γραμμή τον περασμένο Αύγουστο σε καινούργιο οίκημα μονοκατοικία. Ήρθε συνεργείο να με σύνδεσε adsl τότε. Max attainable 20 με 21 mbps και συγχρόνιζα κοντά στα 19 με 20. Μετά από 3 μέρες ξαφνικά δεν είχα Ίντερνετ και μου λένε από την Vodafone ήρθε συνεργείο πάλι του ΟΤΕ και σε άλλαξε ζεύγος που μάλλον είναι προβληματικό. Δήλωσα βλάβη και όταν έφτιαξε δεν ξεπέρασε ποτέ τα 19 attainable και τα 17-18 actual.
Συμπεραίνω λοιπόν ότι εκεί προσπαθεί να "κλέψει" ο ΟΤΕ για να ισχυρίζεται ότι έχει το καλύτερο ίντερνετ.

----------


## villager

> Δηλώσανε "τεχνική αδυναμία" στην Vodafone. Ρε τους καραγκιόζιδες ρε, χωρίς να αλλάξουν ζεύγος δείτε τι κάνανε και τώρα πια δεν μπορώ να δηλώσω βλάβη για αυτό το ζήτημα. Απ'ότι καταλαβαίνω επειδή μου αλλάξανε το DSLAM άλλαξε και η 35άρα κάρτα οπότε εκεί δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. Όσο και χάλια να είναι ο χαλκός, εγώ έκανα τον κόπο και βγήκα εξώ να μετρήσω την απόσταση από το σπίτι μου μέχρι την καμπίνα από 2 δρόμους και βγαίνει 270-285 μέτρα. Μέσο Google Maps βγαίνουν 260 μέτρα και μέσω του 5.5dB attenuation και το adsl calculator (https://www.adslgr.com/features/adsl_calculator.php) βγαίνουν 362 μέτρα. Δεν είναι ΤΡΕΛΗ απόσταση, γιατί είμαι πεπεισμένος ότι μπορώ άνετα να πιάσω 160-175Mbps απλά θέλει διόρθωσει κάπου....
> 
> Τα στατιστικά μου τώρα:
> 
> Τα καλύτερα μου στατιστικά στην ίδια γραμμή:


Κρίμα... Τι να πεις. Τώρα πχ δεν κατεβάζεις με ~120Mbit/sec?

----------


## fearhome21

> Κρίμα... Τι να πεις. Τώρα πχ δεν κατεβάζεις με ~120Mbit/sec?


Όχι, αλλά με ~90Mbit/sec, με καλώδιο cat5e και gigabit κάρτα.

----------


## Iris07

Παίζουν, διάφορα ανάλογα την κάθε περίπτωση,
και σίγουρα δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις όλα τα στοιχεία τι παίζει..

Πάντως τα καλά ζεύγη ο ΟΤΕ τα δίνει πρώτα στους πελάτες του..  :Cool: 

οπότε μπορεί και να μην υπάρχει άλλο ζεύγος να σου αλλάξει..

----------


## villager

> Όχι, αλλά με ~90Mbit/sec, με καλώδιο cat5e και gigabit κάρτα.


Το upload από τι είχες πει είναι οκ. Περίεργο... Σιγουρέψου ότι μια συσκευή έχεις της δοκιμής συνδεδεμένη κ ότι δεν έχεις άλλες ανοιχτές εφαρμογές, που καταναλώνουν Bandwidth. Κλείσε προσωρινά κ τα wifi. 

Αν δεν εχει πολλά crc κ λάθη και το sra να αλλάζει το Actual συγχρονισμό του ρουτερ βάση τα χαρακτηριστικά της γραμμής, τότε παίζει κάποιο Cap στην καμπίνα με το bandwidth της Vodafone γενικό για όλους εκεί ή cap μόνο για σένα λόγο κάποιου κολλήματος.

Νομίζω γύρω στα 110Mbit/sec πραγματική θα ήσουν καλά. Στην vodafone παρατηρώ συγχρονισμό x 85 / 100 = ~ ταχύτητες νετ! jkoukos λέει 90% τείνω να συμφωνήσω αν δεν υπάρχουν ζήτημα στην γραμμή! 

Ξεκινάς με την υποστήριξη τικετ για χαμηλό download ip. Έχουν πρόγραμμα κ βήματα που πρέπει να κάνεις.

----------


## fearhome21

> Το upload από τι είχες πει είναι οκ. Περίεργο... Σιγουρέψου ότι μια συσκευή έχεις της δοκιμής συνδεδεμένη κ ότι δεν έχεις άλλες ανοιχτές εφαρμογές, που καταναλώνουν Bandwidth. Κλείσε προσωρινά κ τα wifi. 
> 
> Αν δεν εχει πολλά crc κ λάθη και το sra να αλλάζει το Actual συγχρονισμό του ρουτερ βάση τα χαρακτηριστικά της γραμμής, τότε παίζει κάποιο Cap στην καμπίνα με το bandwidth της Vodafone γενικό για όλους εκεί ή cap μόνο για σένα λόγο κάποιου κολλήματος.
> 
> Νομίζω γύρω στα 110Mbit/sec πραγματική θα ήσουν καλά. Στην vodafone παρατηρώ συγχρονισμό x 85 / 100 = ~ ταχύτητες νετ! jkoukos λέει 90% τείνω να συμφωνήσω αν δεν υπάρχουν ζήτημα στην γραμμή! 
> 
> Ξεκινάς με την υποστήριξη τικετ για χαμηλό download ip. Έχουν πρόγραμμα κ βήματα που πρέπει να κάνεις.


Όλες μου η δοκιμές έχουν γίνει με τον καλύτερο δυνατό τρόπο. Η γραμμή έχει κοφτή στην ταχύτητα, αυτό είναι αναμφισβήτητό τώρα πια. Βρήκα έναν καλό τεχνικό στην τηλεφωνική εξυπηρέτηση που θα με βοηθήσει κάνοντας φραγή γραμμής και βγαζοντάς την μετά από 1 ώρα για να κάνουν "reset" τα συστηματά τους και θα φτιάξει μου είπε. Απλά μου λεέι δεν μπορεί να την κάνει τώρα γιατί ακόμα δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί η μετάβαση μου σε 200άρα συστημικά. Επίσεις υπάρχει περίπτωση να βγει ο κόφτης αν ολοκληρωθεί η αναβάθμιση πακέτου. 

Άρχισα να παρατηρώ κάτι άλλο τώρα, κατά της 9-10 το βράδυ η γραμμή από 150Mbps που είναι γίνετε 117Mbps χωρίς να ανεβάσει σφάλματα η κάτι. Αφού υπάρχει τεχνική αδυναμία με την ΑΠΟΣΤΑΣΗ και τον ΧΑΛΚΟ, πως εξηγείτε αυτή η διακύμανση της ταχύτητας που απ'ότι φαίνεται έχει σχέση και με την ώρα. Αν όντως ήταν θέμα απόστασης και ποιότητας χαλκού δεν θα είχα 115-120Mbps ΟΛΗ την ώρα? πως μπορεί και ανεβαίνει στα 150Mbps ΧΩΡΙΣ να μου κάνει αποσυνδέσεις η να μου δίνει τρελά Errors?

Στατιστικά 117Mbps (βράδυ):

Στατιστικά 157Mbps (μεσημέρι):


Τρελά πράγματα παίδες, σε παλιότερο σπίτι όταν είχα θέματα με ταχύτητες είχα πάντα  FEC / CRC errors, η αποσυγxρονισμούς,  η υψηλό ping. Εδώ ΔΕΝ υπάρχει τίποτα απ'αυτά.

----------


## tripkaos

πωε δεν υπαρχει;δεν βλεπεις ποσα CRC errors εχει μαζεψει τα τελευταια 15λεπτα;

----------


## nikosaek2121

> πωε δεν υπαρχει;δεν βλεπεις ποσα CRC errors εχει μαζεψει τα τελευταια 15λεπτα;


Κάποια Crc τα μαζεύει έτσι και αλλιώς το H300s από τις καμπίνες Wind.

----------


## x_undefined

> πωε δεν υπαρχει;δεν βλεπεις ποσα CRC errors εχει μαζεψει τα τελευταια 15λεπτα;


Δεν είναι τα τελευταία 15 λεπτά κι ας λέει έτσι, το H300s τα μετράει από όταν συγχρόνισε η γραμμή, όπως και τα άλλα router. Και πάλι είναι πολύ λίγα για να δικαιολογούν τέτοια μείωση ταχύτητας. Σίγουρα υπάρχει αλλού κάτι σαν κόφτης, δεν έχει νόημα να κοιτάμε ακόμα συγχρονισμούς και στατιστικά.

----------


## netblues

Γιατι ασχολειστε με κοφτες κλπ, οταν ο συγχρονισμος "χορευει" και το sra δινει τα ρεστα του?
Κατι κακο συμβαινει με τα καλωδια. Δεν ειναι ζευγαρι? Ειναι μονοπολο? κατι τετοιο. Η εξασθενιση ειναι πολυ χαμηλη για να μην πιανεις αυτα που πρεπει
Μπορει να ειναι και crosstalk.
Me 5db attenuation θα επρεπε ολα να ειναι full speed.

----------


## geoavlonitis

Well.. ασχολούμαστε γιατί και στα High της η γραμμή είναι κολλημένη στα 100Mbps down. Και ναι είναι δύο τα θέματα που πρέπει να λυθούν. Ένα η καλωδίωση και δύο ο κόφτης από μεριάς vf

----------


## fearhome21

> πωε δεν υπαρχει;δεν βλεπεις ποσα CRC errors εχει μαζεψει τα τελευταια 15λεπτα;


Είναι λίγα τα CRC για να δικαιολογήσουν την απώλεια που έχω και το "15 τελευταία λεπτά" όντως δεν ισχύει όπως είπε και ένα παιδί πιο πάνω. 





> Γιατι ασχολειστε με κοφτες κλπ, οταν ο συγχρονισμος "χορευει" και το sra δινει τα ρεστα του?
> Κατι κακο συμβαινει με τα καλωδια. Δεν ειναι ζευγαρι? Ειναι μονοπολο? κατι τετοιο. Η εξασθενιση ειναι πολυ χαμηλη για να μην πιανεις αυτα που πρεπει
> Μπορει να ειναι και crosstalk.
> Me 5db attenuation θα επρεπε ολα να ειναι full speed.


Σήμερα μίλησα με έναν τεχνικό που αναπτύξαμε καλή σχέση μεταξύ μας (σκεφτείτε μιλήσαμε για 35 λεπτά για θέματα που δεν σχετίζονται με την γραμμή μου). Του ζήτησα αν μπορεί να δει πως παίζουν άλλες 200άρες στην καμπίνα που είμαι συνδεμένος, μου είπε πως μπορεί να έχει πρόσβαση μόνο σε πελάτες της Vodafone και του είπα είμαι ok με αυτό και ξεκίνησε το ψάξιμο. Η περισσότεροι είχαν 50Mbps, 3 100mbps και συγχρόνιζαν άριστα. Μόνο ένας είχε 200άρα σαν εμένα και εδώ τα εξής ευρήματα:

(1): Είχαμε ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ακριβώς την ίδια ταχύτητα και attainable με τον άνθρωπο αυτόν: 160960 down και 152 max attainable.
(2): Το attenuation του ανθρώπου έβγαινε 50-60dB αρκετές φορές, κάποια στιγμή πήραμε μέτρηση με 7dB! πως γίνετε να έχουμε ΙΔΙΟ συγχρονισμό ενώ αυτός ανεβαίνει σε 50-60dB att και το σταθερό του είναι 7dB ενώ εμένα είναι 5dB ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟΤΑΤΟ?

Κάτι δεν μου αρέσει εδώ παιδειά, βάση με τα παραπάνω και απερχόμενο να μου αλλάζανε πάλι θα έπαιζα ακριβώς ίδια ταχύτητα.Νομίζω ότι τελικά ο κόφτης δεν είναι από την Vodafone αλλά από την ίδια την καμπίνα / κάρτα και υπάρχει "περίπλοκο" πρόβλημα εκεί. Δεν θέλω να κάνω υποθέσης, θα περιμένω μέχρι τέλος της εβδομάδας να ολοκληρωθεί συστημικά η αναβάθμιση μου σε 200 και θα μου κάνει ο τεχνικός που γνώρισα μια φραγή για να ξεμπλοκάρει τα συστήματα της Voda και ανάλογα το αποτέλεσμα, θα δω τι θα κάνω μετά.

----------


## Iris07

Μάλιστα.. :-\

----------


## fearhome21

Υπάρχει κάποιος με 200άρα σύνδεση να κάνουμε 1 δοκιμή;,δεν θα πάρει πολύ χρόνο. Δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι συνδρομητής Vodafone. 

Παίζει να ανοίξω καινούργιο νήμα αν δεν βρω εδώ.

----------


## geopapa

Έχω 24αρα πληρώνω 19,73€, ανανέωσα πριν 15 μέρες το συμβόλαιο και μετα απο επικοινωνία μεσω τσατ με ενημέρωσαν οτι δεν θα μου διπλασιάσουν την ταχύτητα γιατι πληρώνω λίγα.. Πρέπει λεει να πάω στα 23€ δηλαδή η τιμή που ίσχυε ετσι κι αλλιως για VDSL 50. Άρα την ανακοίνωση γιατί την έβγαλαν;

Λιγάκι έλεος ρε Voda!

----------


## Iris07

Δεν σου είχαν στείλει κάποιες προσφορές πριν ανανεώσεις ?
Αλλά πάντως θα έπρεπε να σε πάνε στα 50..
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...32#post7290632

Αλλά και πάλι εάν πήγαινες στα 100 με 23, θα ήταν πολύ καλά..

- - - Updated - - -

Δοκίμασε αύριο να τους πάρεις στο 13830, και να τους ρωτήσεις για τον διπλασιασμό..

Εγώ τους είχα ρώτησει εκεί, 
και 2 μέρες μετά μου ήρθε προσφορά στο κινητό για διπλασιασμό.. (είχα 50άρα στα 23)

----------


## radaristas

Καλησπέρα. Δοκίμασε να καλέσεις στο 2104276304 και όχι στο 13830. Είναι τμήμα πιο σοβαρό που κάνει σωστές προσφορές για το διπλασιασμό της ταχύτητας. Ενδεικτικά εγώ ανανέωσα σε 100άρα (από 50άρα) στα 20,77€.

----------


## geopapa

> Δεν σου είχαν στείλει κάποιες προσφορές πριν ανανεώσεις ?
> Αλλά πάντως θα έπρεπε να σε πάνε στα 50..
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...32#post7290632
> 
> Αλλά και πάλι εάν πήγαινες στα 100 με 23, θα ήταν πολύ καλά..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Δοκίμασε αύριο να τους πάρεις στο 13830, και να τους ρωτήσεις για τον διπλασιασμό..
> ...


Δεν εχω δυνατοτητα για 100 στην περιοχή μου, μεχρι 50 χαλκό. Νομίζω αν τους φοβίσω λίγο με καταγγελία ΕΕΕΤ θα συμμορφωθούν αν κ βαριέμαι την διαδικασία. Να σου πω την αλήθεια και το φοβάμαι λιγο το vdsl με το adsl πιάνω 14-15mbps χωρίς καμμία αποσύνδεση και η τηλεφωνία είναι POTS. To vdsl δεν είναι συνήθως πιο ασταθές; Αν το κάνω πιο πολύ θα το κανω για το καλύτερο upload παρα για το download

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλησπέρα. Δοκίμασε να καλέσεις στο 2104276304 και όχι στο 13830. Είναι τμήμα πιο σοβαρό που κάνει σωστές προσφορές για το διπλασιασμό της ταχύτητας. Ενδεικτικά εγώ ανανέωσα σε 100άρα (από 50άρα) στα 20,77€.


Ευχαριστώ. Ίσως το δοκιμάσω απο κει τι να πω . Με τις τιμές που βλέπω να παιζουν όχι λίγα δίνω οπως λένε αλλα  με εχουν πιάσει κ κώτσο μαλλον με τα 19,70 την 24αρα..

----------


## Iris07

Χμμ.. παίρνεις σύνδεση από καμπίνα VDSL.. ή από το A/K.. ?

Από το A/K μπορεί να μην δίνουν διπλασιασμό..
γιατί συνήθως ποτέ δεν φτάνεις τα 50 που είναι το ιδανικό max ..

Τα ίδια ισχύουν και στον OTE ανά περίπτωση..

----------


## geopapa

> Χμμ.. παίρνεις σύνδεση από καμπίνα VDSL.. ή από το A/K.. ?
> 
> Από το A/K μπορεί να μην δίνουν διπλασιασμό..
> γιατί συνήθως ποτέ δεν φτάνεις τα 50 που είναι το ιδανικό max ..
> 
> Τα ίδια ισχύουν και στον OTE ανά περίπτωση..


Πήρα τηλ, μου το πήγαν το vdsl 50 20€ κ κατι ψιλα και δέχθηκα. Ελπίζω να μην είναι ασταθής και το μετανιώσω...

----------


## Iris07

Ωραία, για να δούμε..

Στο 2104276304 πήρες ?

----------


## geopapa

> Ωραία, για να δούμε..
> 
> Στο 2104276304 πήρες ?


Ναι. Δεν ειχε αναμονή, ήταν πολυ ευγενική η κοπέλα και χωρις μα και μου. Τωρα ΟΚ βγηκε ενα € παραπάνω δεν το εκανα θεμα. Μου ειπε θα μου στειλουν νεο συμβολαιο για αποδοχη.

----------


## Godian

Ο φίλος μου από 50αρα έκανε διπλασιασμό και του έγινε έτσι. Τώρα τι φάση. Μίλησα μαζί τους στο τσατ γιατί αυτός δεν ξέρει καν τι να πει. Και μου λένε πρέπει να είναι κάποιος σπίτι να γίνει τεχνικός έλεγχος. Και η γραμμή κλειδώνει τόσο

----------


## paanos

Σε ποια περιοχή βρίσκεται;

----------


## Godian

Εντάξει φίλε μου λύθηκαν όλα. Τελικά ήταν τό καλώδιο που συνδέει το ρουτερ με τη  μπριζα τηλεφώνου. Είχε πρόβλημα πήγε 100

----------


## SV1BKN

.......

----------


## mobile_34

Άφησα τα στοιχεία μου και με πήραν τηλέφωνο. Από 24€ που δίνω τώρα πάει στα 30€ για να διπλασιαστεί η ταχύτητα (????). Καλά το δελτίο τύπου δεν λέει ότι η αναβάθμιση είναι δωρεάν ?

----------


## Godian

> Άφησα τα στοιχεία μου και με πήραν τηλέφωνο. Από 24€ που δίνω τώρα πάει στα 30€ για να διπλασιαστεί η ταχύτητα (????). Καλά το δελτίο τύπου δεν λέει ότι η αναβάθμιση είναι δωρεάν ?


Μπες μέσα στην εφαρμογή της Vodafone και κάνε από εκεί αίτηση.
Η μίλα τους στο chat του tobi και πες ότι θέλεις να κάνεις τον δωρεάν διπλασιασμό ταχύτητας με την ανανέωση συμβολαίου. Θα σου στείλουν εκείνη την ώρα το συμβόλαιο σε sms.
Εγώ σε εμένα μέσο chat το έκανα και σε έναν φίλο μέσο της εφαρμογής

----------


## geopapa

> Άφησα τα στοιχεία μου και με πήραν τηλέφωνο. Από 24€ που δίνω τώρα πάει στα 30€ για να διπλασιαστεί η ταχύτητα (????). Καλά το δελτίο τύπου δεν λέει ότι η αναβάθμιση είναι δωρεάν ?


Μην την δεχτείς την προσφορα. Πάρε στο τηλέφωνο που πηρα κι εγω (2104276304 ) και συννενοησου απο κει. Εμένα απο 19,7 το πηγαν 20,7. Δεν ασχολήθηκα με το 1€

----------


## mobile_34

> Μπες μέσα στην εφαρμογή της Vodafone και κάνε από εκεί αίτηση.
> Η μίλα τους στο chat του tobi και πες ότι θέλεις να κάνεις τον δωρεάν διπλασιασμό ταχύτητας με την ανανέωση συμβολαίου. Θα σου στείλουν εκείνη την ώρα το συμβόλαιο σε sms.
> Εγώ σε εμένα μέσο chat το έκανα και σε έναν φίλο μέσο της εφαρμογής


Μπήκα στο chat από την εφαρμογή και μιλήσαμε και είπαν ότι θα με καλέσουν από το αρμόδιο τμήμα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Μην την δεχτείς την προσφορα. Πάρε στο τηλέφωνο που πηρα κι εγω (2104276304 ) και συννενοησου απο κει. Εμένα απο 19,7 το πηγαν 20,7. Δεν ασχολήθηκα με το 1€



Από αυτόν τον αριθμό με πήραν τηλέφωνο.....επίσης πέρασα από κατάστημα και ρώτησα και μου είπαν τα ίδια ....θα ξανά πάρω από Δευτέρα

----------


## geopapa

Εμένα απο το τσατ μου είπαν πολλα δεν δεχτηκα και την αλλη μερα πηρα στο τηλεφωνο αυτο κ μου καναν καλυτερη προσφορα.. Είναι όπως τους πετύχεις.

----------


## villager

Ενημερώνεις ότι θες τον δωρεάν διπλασιασμό και ότι θα το περιμένεις όταν είναι διαθέσιμο και αν μπορούν να σε ενημερώσουν. Λογικά μέσω εφαρμογής θα έρθει ειδοποίηση / διαθέσιμη προσφορά.

Από τι έχω καταλάβει δεν είναι διαθέσιμο για όλους αλλά σιγά σιγά

----------


## mobile_34

Τεχνικά είναι εφικτή η αναβάθμιση στη περιοχή μου, το ρώτησα και μου είπαν ότι γίνεται. 

Σήμερα ξανά πήρα τηλέφωνο στον παραπάνω αριθμό. 

Μου είπαν ότι επειδή έχω ήδη μείωση τιμής από το κόψιμο του αθλητικού πακέτου δεν γίνεται να αναβαθμίστω χωρίς αύξηση της τιμής ()....

Λέω ότι θέλω αναβάθμιση ταχύτητας στο ίδιο πακέτο αλλά δεν γίνεται......

----------


## t300

Σε εμένα με 24άρα δεν εμφανίσθηκε ποτέ προσφορά αναβάθμισης όταν μπήκε καμπίνα στη γειτονιά. Κάλεσα τη vodafone και έγινε αίτηση αναβάθμισης με επιπλέον ποσό.
Σε άλλη γραμμή 24άρα σε άλλη γειτονιά της πόλης, βγήκε προσφορά μέσα στο myvodafone για αναβάθμιση σε 50άρα με λιγότερο πάγιο από το ισχύον της γραμμής.

----------


## leasedline

με οπτικη ινα υπαρχει περιπτωση να αναβαθμίσουν; εχει στειλει κανεις επιστολη;

----------


## mobile_34

> Σε εμένα με 24άρα δεν εμφανίσθηκε ποτέ προσφορά αναβάθμισης όταν μπήκε καμπίνα στη γειτονιά. Κάλεσα τη vodafone και έγινε αίτηση αναβάθμισης με επιπλέον ποσό.
> Σε άλλη γραμμή 24άρα σε άλλη γειτονιά της πόλης, βγήκε προσφορά μέσα στο myvodafone για αναβάθμιση σε 50άρα με λιγότερο πάγιο από το ισχύον της γραμμής.


Ότι να ναι δηλαδή ......είδα στην εφαρμογή ότι είχα κλειστές τις ειδοποιήσεις. Τις ενεργοποίησα και θα δω μήπως και λάβω καμία ενημέρωση.....

- - - Updated - - -




> με οπτικη ινα υπαρχει περιπτωση να αναβαθμίσουν; εχει στειλει κανεις επιστολη;


Δεν έχει υπάρξει κανό επίσημη ανακοίνωση έως τώρα όπως πχ έκανε ο ΟΤΕ προχθές για εμπορική διάθεση 1mbps.....

----------


## Iris07

> με οπτικη ινα υπαρχει περιπτωση να αναβαθμίσουν; εχει στειλει κανεις επιστολη;


Είναι αποκλειστικά για VDSL..

Οι FTTH είναι φθηνότερες εξ' άλλου..

----------


## geopapa

Πόσες μέρες πήρε η μετάβαση 24 σε 50 σε εσάς; 24/8 ξεκίνησε η διαδικασία για μένα και μόνο το ρούτερ έχει έρθει

----------


## Iris07

Νομίζω δίνουν έως 12 μέρες..

Δεν σου έχει έρθει μήνυμα που να λέει έως μία ημερομηνία.. ?

----------


## geopapa

> Νομίζω δίνουν έως 12 μέρες..
> 
> Δεν σου έχει έρθει μήνυμα που να λέει έως μία ημερομηνία.. ?


Nope. Μάλλον γινεται χαμουλης με τις αναβαθμίσεις κ εχουν φόρτο

----------


## Iris07

Ρίξε μία ματιά και εδώ..
https://www.vodafone.gr/ypostirixi/p...isis-statheris

ή πάρτους ένα τηλ..

----------


## tosounydas

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Κάλεσα πριν απο λίγο στο σταθερό που έδωσε κάποιος φίλος για να ρωτήσω για διπλασιασμό. Έχω 100αρα εγώ. Ξηροκρήνη θεσσαλονίκης η σύνδεση, σε κεντρικό δρόμο. Με λέει η περιοχή σας δεν έχει κάλυψη 200αρας. Του λέω αφού VDSL είναι οι γραμμές δεν υπάρχει διαθέσιμο στο καφάο η αναβάθμιση και ο διπλασιασμός. Μου λέει όχι δεν έχει κάτι διαθέσιμο, στο μέλλον ίσως. Μπορώ να τους πιέσω εγώ με κάποιο τρόπο? Αν προχωρήσω σε φορητότητα παίζει ξαφνικά να αλλάξουν τα δεδομένα? Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## geoavlonitis

Αν είσαι σε περιοχή με καμπίνες Vodafone, έχε υπόψη σου ότι οι περισσότερες δεν υποστηρίζουν τις 200άρες. Ο κεντρικός δρόμος δεν παίζει κανένα ρόλο πίστεψέ με.

----------


## tosounydas

> Αν είσαι σε περιοχή με καμπίνες Vodafone, έχε υπόψη σου ότι οι περισσότερες δεν υποστηρίζουν τις 200άρες. Ο κεντρικός δρόμος δεν παίζει κανένα ρόλο πίστεψέ με.


Μπα δεν έχει καμία καμπίνα vodafone. Όλες γύρω μου είναι ή cosmote ή wind. Και η 100αρα που έχω τώρα είναι από καμπίνα cosmote.

----------


## zeronero

Μπορεί να μην έχει κάρτες 35b το KV.
Εσύ από cosmote ή wind παίρνεις;
Κάνε έναν έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας στην cosmote να δεις εαν σου δίνει διαθέσιμο vdsl200.

----------


## tosounydas

> Μπορεί να μην έχει κάρτες 35b το KV.
> Εσύ από cosmote ή wind παίρνεις;
> Κάνε έναν έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας στην cosmote να δεις εαν σου δίνει διαθέσιμο vdsl200.


Έκανα, η 200αρα διαθέσιμη είναι λέει.

----------


## geopapa

> Ρίξε μία ματιά και εδώ..
> https://www.vodafone.gr/ypostirixi/p...isis-statheris
> 
> ή πάρτους ένα τηλ..


Στο τσατ μου είπαν οτι 'ψαχνουν να βρουν διαθέσιμη θύρα για να γίνει σωστά' και οτι θα το προωθήσει για να το προχωρήσουν  :Confused:

----------


## ak45

Παιδιά καλησπέρα ενδιαφέρομαι για νέα σύνδεση Vodafone στο φοιτητικό μου διαμέρισμα. Μέσω του δωρεάν διπλασιασμού ταχύτητας εάν επιλέξω το 24αρι πρόγραμμα θα μπορέσω απευθείας να το αναβαθμίσω δωρεάν σε 50; Χρειάζεται να είσαι πελάτης για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα;

----------


## Iris07

> Στο τσατ μου είπαν οτι 'ψαχνουν να βρουν διαθέσιμη θύρα για να γίνει σωστά' και οτι θα το προωθήσει για να το προχωρήσουν


Χμμ.. για μετάβαση από ADSL σε VDSL ναι μπορεί να παίξει αυτό..
οι θύρες που είχε νοικιάσει η Vodafone για VDSL να γεμίσανε..

Εγώ έκανα κάπου 10 μέρες για να πάω από τα 24 στα 50, πρώτα..
οπότε είχα ήδη θύρα για VDSL.

----------


## paanos

> Παιδιά καλησπέρα ενδιαφέρομαι για νέα σύνδεση Vodafone στο φοιτητικό μου διαμέρισμα. Μέσω του δωρεάν διπλασιασμού ταχύτητας εάν επιλέξω το 24αρι πρόγραμμα θα μπορέσω απευθείας να το αναβαθμίσω δωρεάν σε 50; Χρειάζεται να είσαι πελάτης για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα;


Δεν ισχύει η ενέργεια διπλασιασμού για τα προγράμματα χωρίς λεπτά, ούτε για νέες ενεργοποιήσεις

----------


## Iris07

> Έκανα, η 200αρα διαθέσιμη είναι λέει.


Υπάρχει και η περίπτωση να μην έχει νοικιάσει 200άρες συνδέσεις η Vodafone από την Cosmote..

Η διαθεσμότητα από το site της Vodafone σου βγάζει 200 ?

----------


## tosounydas

> Υπάρχει και η περίπτωση να μην έχει νοικιάσει 200άρες συνδέσεις η Vodafone από την Cosmote..
> 
> Η διαθεσμότητα από το site της Vodafone σου βγάζει 200 ?


Όχι μου βγάζει μη διαθέσιμο.

----------


## Iris07

Οπότε αυτό ισχύει..
Οι πάροχοι δεν έχουν την υποχρέωση να νοικιάζουν όλες τις ταχύτητες από τον πάροχο που έχει τις καμπίνες..

----------


## ATHMICH

μέσω τηλεφωνου (του γνωστού)  την Παρασκευή αναβαθμίστηκα και γω με ένα ευρώ φθηνότερα από το 5οαρι (22,70 από 23,70 ευρώ). Βέβαια φτάνω μέχρι 70 στο down. παίζοντας με τις άλλες δύο μπρίζες του σπιτιού ανέβηκε στα 80 (για την ακρίβεια 80569/90920 και 10999/43681 ενώ στην πρίζα που είχα ήδη 70250/80450 περίπου και 10999/34000) . θα φτιάξω την καλωδίωση γιατί είναι μακριά η "καλή" μπρίζα.

----------


## RTouris

Έχει κάποιος εικόνα σχετικά με το ποιες από τις καμπίνες της VF υποστηρίζουν προφιλ 35b και αν αυτό είναι αποκλειστικά θέμα ενημέρωσης του software που 'τρέχουν' οι υφιστάμενες καμπίνες ή / και συνδυασμός του εξοπλισμού που φέρουν εγκατεστημένο; Θα περίμενα στα πλαίσια εγκατάστασης ενεργών καμπινών η Vf ή οποιαδήποτε Vf να έχει κάνει μαζικές αγορές εξοπλισμού που εξασφαλίζουν -εν γένει- τις μελλοντικές αναβαθμίσεις και ως εκ τούτου έχουν προεγκατεστημένο τον εξοπλισμό για 35b, αλλά 'απενεργοποιημένο' εως ότου προκύψουν οι αντίστοιχες συνθήκες αγοράς. Υπάρχει κάποια εικόνα εκ των έσω πάνω σε αυτό;

----------


## netblues

Το vdsl ηταν μια ενδιαμεση τεχνολογια, με πολλα προβληματα. Κανενας παροχος δεν το βλεπει ως μελλοντικη επενδυση. Οταν αγοραζεται, γινεται διαπραγματευση σε μια τιμη.
Μπορει η παραπανω ταχυτητα να ειναι θεμα αναβαθμισης software, αλλα αυτα τυπικα ειναι αδειοδοτουμενα πραγματα με κόστος.

Με αλλα λογια, οτι γινει απο δω και περα θα ειναι ftth και μονο.

----------


## RTouris

> Το vdsl ηταν μια ενδιαμεση τεχνολογια, με πολλα προβληματα. Κανενας παροχος δεν το βλεπει ως μελλοντικη επενδυση. Οταν αγοραζεται, γινεται διαπραγματευση σε μια τιμη.
> Μπορει η παραπανω ταχυτητα να ειναι θεμα αναβαθμισης software, αλλα αυτα τυπικα ειναι αδειοδοτουμενα πραγματα με κόστος.
> 
> Με αλλα λογια, οτι γινει απο δω και περα θα ειναι ftth και μονο.


Παρ΄όλα αυτά υπάρχουν περιοχές όπου η Vf έχει εγκαταστήσει Vectoring 17a και έχει αναβαθμίσει σε super vectoring 35b πουθενά στην ελληνική επικράτεια ή πρόκειται για συνδυασμό ο οποίος έχει να κάνει με την αρχική εγκατάσταση και διατήρηση του ενός η του άλλου προφίλ στο διηνεκές;

----------


## Iris07

Είναι θέμα εξοπλισμού οι κάρτες 35b..
Μία εποχή μάλιστα υπήρχε έλλειψη από αυτές στην αγορά,
οπότε δεν ήταν θέμα απλής αλλαγής/αναβάθμισης..

Μάλλον δύσκολο το βλέπω να αναβαθμίσουν τώρα τις καμπίνες VDSL..  :Thinking: 

Στην διπλανή μου περιοχή το A/K Άρης που το έχει η Vodafone απ' ότι ακούω δεν δίνουν 200 από τις καμπίνες..

Δες εδώ..
Υπάρχει το ανάλογο DSLAM μέσα στην καμπίνα VDSL και του βάζεις εσύ πάνω τις ανάλογες κάρτες, με όσες θύρες θέλεις.. (Service Board)
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...80#post7172580

Εδώ το DSLAM μέσα σε καμπίνα Wind.. (με μία Service Board)

----------


## netblues

Δεν υπαρχει απαντηση σε αυτο που ρωτας. Η οποιαδηποτε αλλαγη στο δικτυο, ακομη και firmware, ακομη κιαν ειναι δωρεαν εχει κόστος.
Στο τελος ολα εξαρτωνται απο την εμπορικη πολιτικη.
Και εφοσον ο ανταγωνισμος κελαηδαει gigabit, κανεις δεν προκειται να δωσει ουτε cent για να παει απο τα 100 στα 200. Δεν υπαρχει κανενα happy story να πει.

Εμπορικα το xdsl εχει φτασει στο τελος της ζωης του, και είναι υπό καταργηση, όπου υπάρχει ftth. Οπου δεν υπαρχει ftth, η δεν προκειται να υπαρξει σχετικα συντομα, τοτε δεν υπαρχει εμπορικο ενδιαφερον.

----------


## KallaiR

> μέσω τηλεφωνου (του γνωστού)  την Παρασκευή αναβαθμίστηκα και γω με ένα ευρώ φθηνότερα από το 5οαρι (22,70 από 23,70 ευρώ). Βέβαια φτάνω μέχρι 70 στο down. παίζοντας με τις άλλες δύο μπρίζες του σπιτιού ανέβηκε στα 80 (για την ακρίβεια 80569/90920 και 10999/43681 ενώ στην πρίζα που είχα ήδη 70250/80450 περίπου και 10999/34000) . θα φτιάξω την καλωδίωση γιατί είναι μακριά η "καλή" μπρίζα.


η συνδεσμολογια του σπιτιου σου ειναι λαθος για vdsl και για αυτο εχεις κακο συγχρονισμο (κ ισως αλλα προβληματα οπως αποσυνδεσεις που δεν βλεπεις).

Δεν πρεπει να υπαρχουν "παραλληλα". τι σημαινει το παραλληλα; σημαινει οτι το καλωδιο που ερχεται απο κατω, του οτε, πρεπει να πηγαινει ΜΟΝΟ στην κεντρικη πριζα τηλεφωνου κ να μην φευγει ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟ προς τις αλλες πριζες του σπιτιου. κοινως στις υπολοιπες πριζες αν συνδεσεις το ρουτερ δεν πρεπει να συγχρονιζει. αν συγχρονιζει παει να πει οτι δεν ειναι σωστη η καλωδιωση.

----------


## nikosaek2121

> Δεν υπαρχει απαντηση σε αυτο που ρωτας. Η οποιαδηποτε αλλαγη στο δικτυο, ακομη και firmware, ακομη κιαν ειναι δωρεαν εχει κόστος.
> Στο τελος ολα εξαρτωνται απο την εμπορικη πολιτικη.
> Και εφοσον ο ανταγωνισμος κελαηδαει gigabit, κανεις δεν προκειται να δωσει ουτε cent για να παει απο τα 100 στα 200. Δεν υπαρχει κανενα happy story να πει.
> 
> Εμπορικα το xdsl εχει φτασει στο τελος της ζωης του, και είναι υπό καταργηση, όπου υπάρχει ftth. Οπου δεν υπαρχει ftth, η δεν προκειται να υπαρξει σχετικα συντομα, τοτε δεν υπαρχει εμπορικο ενδιαφερον.


https://www.itu.int/hub/2021/08/up-t...andard-mgfast/
https://www.ispreview.co.uk/index.php/2020/04/terabit-dsl-copper-line-broadband-tech-begins-lab-test.html

----------


## ThReSh

> https://www.itu.int/hub/2021/08/up-t...andard-mgfast/
> https://www.ispreview.co.uk/index.ph...-lab-test.html


Δεν αξίζει καν η επένδυση, ειδικά όταν υπάρχει εξάρτηση από το χαλκό που είναι κι ακριβότερος από την ίνα.

----------


## mobile_34

> μέσω τηλεφωνου (του γνωστού)  την Παρασκευή αναβαθμίστηκα και γω με ένα ευρώ φθηνότερα από το 5οαρι (22,70 από 23,70 ευρώ). Βέβαια φτάνω μέχρι 70 στο down. παίζοντας με τις άλλες δύο μπρίζες του σπιτιού ανέβηκε στα 80 (για την ακρίβεια 80569/90920 και 10999/43681 ενώ στην πρίζα που είχα ήδη 70250/80450 περίπου και 10999/34000) . θα φτιάξω την καλωδίωση γιατί είναι μακριά η "καλή" μπρίζα.


Εγώ θα περιμένω λίγο ακόμα και θα τους ξανά πάρω. Στην εφαρμογή ακόμα να μου εμφανίσει κάτι....

----------


## ATHMICH

Ούτε σε εμένα είχε εμφανίσει κάτι, ούτε SMS είχε έρθει, απλώς πήρα την πρωτοβουλία μόνος μου να τους καλέσω. Φαντάσου ήμουν στη δουλειά, τους κάλεσα, συμφωνήσαμε, μου έστειλαν sms με λινκ το συμβόλαιο, πάτησα συναίνεση και όταν γύρισα σπίτι ήταν έτοιμο

----------


## fearhome21

> Ούτε σε εμένα είχε εμφανίσει κάτι, ούτε SMS είχε έρθει, απλώς πήρα την πρωτοβουλία μόνος μου να τους καλέσω. Φαντάσου ήμουν στη δουλειά, τους κάλεσα, συμφωνήσαμε, μου έστειλαν sms με λινκ το συμβόλαιο, πάτησα συναίνεση και όταν γύρισα σπίτι ήταν έτοιμο


Άκου εδώ. Εμένα πήραν 1 μήνα να μου ολοκληρώσουν την αναβάθμιση συστημικά από 100άρα σε 200άρα. Αλλά δεν πειράζει και ούτε τους ζήτησα τα ρέστα. Η γραμμή πιάνει 163Mbps-165Mbps λόγο τεχνικής αδυναμίας και θα πληρώνω 14 κ κάτι τον μήνα. Δεν με χαλάει καθόλου.

----------


## nikosaek2121

> Δεν αξίζει καν η επένδυση, ειδικά όταν υπάρχει εξάρτηση από το χαλκό που είναι κι ακριβότερος από την ίνα.


Εντάξει να συμφωνήσω, αλλά γιατί μπήκαν στον κόπο όλοι οι πάροχοι να υλοποιήσουν κυρίως το Fttc και δεν υλοποιήσουν ολοκληρωτικά και παντού το Ftth ? , το vectoring όπως και τα μελλοντικά g & g.mgfast δεν έχει  εξάρτηση από το χαλκό που είναι και ακριβότερος από την ίνα ??

----------


## ThReSh

> Εντάξει να συμφωνήσω, αλλά γιατί μπήκαν στον κόπο όλοι οι πάροχοι να υλοποιήσουν κυρίως το Fttc και δεν υλοποιήσουν ολοκληρωτικά και παντού το Ftth ? , το vectoring όπως και τα μελλοντικά g & g.mgfast δεν έχει  εξάρτηση από το χαλκό που είναι και ακριβότερος από την ίνα ??


Ποιοι τα υλοποιούν αυτά όμως και που;

----------


## nikosaek2121

> Ποιοι τα υλοποιούν αυτά όμως και που;


Οι πάροχοι ίντερνετ wind Vodafone Cosmote σε κάθε περιοχή που ανέλαβαν να αναπτύξουν τις οπτικές ίνες. Στο 90 % στην Αθήνα υπάρχει Fttc Vectoring και όχι Ftth, βασικά γιατί να μιλάμε τώρα για διπλασιασμούς ταχύτητας Vdsl vectoring κτλ αν όπου υπάρχει χαλκός δεν αξίζει επένδυση ; γιατί δεν γίνανε όλα Ftth ;

----------


## ThReSh

> Οι πάροχοι ίντερνετ wind Vodafone Cosmote σε κάθε περιοχή που ανέλαβαν να αναπτύξουν τις οπτικές ίνες. Στο 90 % στην Αθήνα υπάρχει Fttc Vectoring και όχι Ftth, βασικά γιατί να μιλάμε τώρα για διπλασιασμούς ταχύτητας Vdsl vectoring κτλ αν όπου υπάρχει χαλκός δεν αξίζει επένδυση ; γιατί δεν γίνανε όλα Ftth ;


My bad, εννοούσα για τα g.fast κτλπ.

Δεν έγινε επένδυση επειδή δεν ήταν διατεθειμένοι παλιότερα να επενδύσουν τόσα χρήματα.

----------


## nikosaek2121

> My bad, εννοούσα για τα g.fast κτλπ.
> 
> Δεν έγινε επένδυση επειδή δεν ήταν διατεθειμένοι παλιότερα να επενδύσουν τόσα χρήματα.


Δηλαδή για να καταλάβω, το Vectoring 17α 35b κτλ είναι πιο οικονομικό και συμφέρον από το Ftth, ενώ το G.fast είναι πιο ακριβό από το Ftth ?
Θεωρητικά με μια αλλαγή στις καμπίνες δεν γυρίζει το 35b σε G.fast ?

----------


## ThReSh

> Δηλαδή για να καταλάβω, το Vectoring 17α 35b κτλ είναι πιο οικονομικό και συμφέρον από το Ftth, ενώ το G.fast είναι πιο ακριβό από το Ftth ?
> Θεωρητικά με μια αλλαγή στις καμπίνες δεν γυρίζει το 35b σε G.fast ?


Για την εποχή του ίσως να ήταν, σίγουρα ήταν πιο γρήγορο από πλευράς επέκτασης, πλέον από την στιγμή που αποφάσισαν για FTTH δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ασχολούνται με χαλκό. 

Το G.Fast θέλει ενεργό εξοπλισμό ακόμα πιο κοντά στα σπίτια από ότι οι καμπίνες.

Ξαναρωτάω, ποιοι πάροχοι στο εξωτερικό και σε ποιες χώρες έχουν βασιστεί σε G.Fast?

----------


## xhristos

Γεια χαρά,

Έχω 50ρα και κλειδώνω πρωί γύρω στα 26 ενώ το βράδυ πέφτει στα 20-22 Mbps.

Εάν πάρω τη δωρεάν αναβάθμιση θα αλλάξει κάτι προς το καλύτερο. Σημειωτέον ότι έχω και αποσυνδέσεις ανά 1-2  μέρες.

----------


## netblues

Προς το χειροτερο σιγουρα

----------


## geopapa

> Γεια χαρά,
> 
> Έχω 50ρα και κλειδώνω πρωί γύρω στα 26 ενώ το βράδυ πέφτει στα 20-22 Mbps.
> 
> Εάν πάρω τη δωρεάν αναβάθμιση θα αλλάξει κάτι προς το καλύτερο. Σημειωτέον ότι έχω και αποσυνδέσεις ανά 1-2  μέρες.


Εμένα θα με πάνε σε vdsl50 απο adsl24 και εχω προβληματιστεί μηπως οτι κερδίσω σε ταχύτητα το χάσω σε σταθερότητα. Περισσότερο το χρειάζομαι για το upload που είναι άθλιο σε adsl αλλα βλέπω γενικά πολλά προβλήματα σταθερότητας και ανησυχώ.. 
Ελπίζω να πανε όλα καλα.

----------


## xhristos

> Εμένα θα με πάνε σε vdsl50 απο adsl24 και εχω προβληματιστεί μηπως οτι κερδίσω σε ταχύτητα το χάσω σε σταθερότητα. Περισσότερο το χρειάζομαι για το upload που είναι άθλιο σε adsl αλλα βλέπω γενικά πολλά προβλήματα σταθερότητας και ανησυχώ.. 
> Ελπίζω να πανε όλα καλα.


Εγω πιστεύω ότι ειναι καλύτεραη  η vdsl.

Καλύτερο d/l και u/l. Θα το δεις στη πορεία.

----------


## costa

εκανα την δωρεάν αναβάθμιση που δινει η voda απο 50 σε 100mbps , και ενω διπλασιάστηκε το upload το download έμεινε απαράλλακτο οπως στα 50mbps , απο την voda μου ειπαν οτι δεν βλεπουν κατι λαθος αυτοι και πρεπει να ερθει τεχνικος , εμενα μου φαινεται περίεργο να φταίει το σπιτι εκτος και θελει αλλο ρουτερ , υπαρχει περίπτωση να φαινετε οτι εχει γινει αναβάθμιση αλλα να μην εχουν ξεκλειδώσει πραγματικά τα 100mbps ?

----------


## Godian

> εκανα την δωρεάν αναβάθμιση που δινει η voda απο 50 σε 100mbps , και ενω διπλασιάστηκε το upload το download έμεινε απαράλλακτο οπως στα 50mbps , απο την voda μου ειπαν οτι δεν βλεπουν κατι λαθος αυτοι και πρεπει να ερθει τεχνικος , εμενα μου φαινεται περίεργο να φταίει το σπιτι εκτος και θελει αλλο ρουτερ , υπαρχει περίπτωση να φαινετε οτι εχει γινει αναβάθμιση αλλα να μην εχουν ξεκλειδώσει πραγματικά τα 100mbps ?


Δοκίμασε να αλλάξεις καλώδιο τηλεφώνου με κάποιο καινούργιο .είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα .στην 50αρα έπαιζε άψογα και μόλις έβαλα 100 βγήκε το πρόβλημα .για δοκίμασε

----------


## Iris07

> εκανα την δωρεάν αναβάθμιση που δινει η voda απο 50 σε 100mbps , και ενω διπλασιάστηκε το upload το download έμεινε απαράλλακτο οπως στα 50mbps , απο την voda μου ειπαν οτι δεν βλεπουν κατι λαθος αυτοι και πρεπει να ερθει τεχνικος , εμενα μου φαινεται περίεργο να φταίει το σπιτι εκτος και θελει αλλο ρουτερ , υπαρχει περίπτωση να φαινετε οτι εχει γινει αναβάθμιση αλλα να μην εχουν ξεκλειδώσει πραγματικά τα 100mbps ?


Αυτή η γραμμή δεν σηκώνει 100άρα..
Το Attainable είναι χαμηλό.. και το SNR..

Έχεις βάλει στατιστικά με την 50άρα κάπου ?

----------


## costa

> Αυτή η γραμμή δεν σηκώνει 100άρα..
> Το Attainable είναι χαμηλό.. και το SNR..
> 
> Έχεις βάλει στατιστικά με την 50άρα κάπου ?


και πριν ακριβως τα ιδια ηταν  τα στατιστικά οσον αφορα το download δεν αλλαξε κατι, για αυτο μου κανει εντύπωση, δεν θα έπρεπε να κλειδώνει το download λιγο παραπανω αν ειχε ενεργοποιηθεί πραγματικά η 100αρα γραμμη ?  

- - - Updated - - -




> Δοκίμασε να αλλάξεις καλώδιο τηλεφώνου με κάποιο καινούργιο .είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα .στην 50αρα έπαιζε άψογα και μόλις έβαλα 100 βγήκε το πρόβλημα .για δοκίμασε


μου το ειπαν και το αλλαξα αλλα δεν εγινε κατι , θα δοκιμάσω κα με αλλο , παίζει να φταίει η πριζα?

----------


## x_undefined

> και πριν ακριβως τα ιδια ηταν  τα στατιστικά οσον αφορα το download δεν αλλαξε κατι, για αυτο μου κανει εντύπωση, δεν θα έπρεπε να κλειδώνει το download λιγο παραπανω αν ειχε ενεργοποιηθεί πραγματικά η 100αρα γραμμη ?


Αν δεν φτάνει καν τα 50 η γραμμή, πώς να δώσει παραπάνω επειδή έβαλες 100άρι πρόγραμμα; Τα ίδια μέγιστα έχουν, στο ίδιο προφίλ και συχνότητες παίζουν. Κάποιο πρόβλημα έχει η καλωδίωση.

----------


## costa

> Αν δεν φτάνει καν τα 50 η γραμμή, πώς να δώσει παραπάνω επειδή έβαλες 100άρι πρόγραμμα; Τα ίδια μέγιστα έχουν, στο ίδιο προφίλ και συχνότητες παίζουν. Κάποιο πρόβλημα έχει η καλωδίωση.


αν με την 50αρα γραμμή κλειδώνει στα 46 με Attainable Rate 60 δεν θα επρεπε με την 100αρα ακομα και αν δεν άντεχε πολυ παραπάνω η γραμμη μου να κλειδώνει εστω λιγο παραπάνω 50-55? ........ρωταω, δεν ξερω

----------


## NexTiN

Αν το attenuation είναι σωστό θα έπρεπε να τα πιάνεις τα 100. Το να μην φταίει η καλωδίωση δεν λέει τίποτα. Όσο ανεβαίνει η ταχύτητα άλλες οι συχνότητες και το VDSL είναι ευαίσθητο, το έχουμε πει πάρα πολλές φορές ότι επηρεάζεται από διακλαδώσεις, κτλ. Αφού θα έρθει τεχνικός θα σου πει τι φταίει, αν φταίει ή αν δεν σηκώνει παραπάνω η γραμμή...

----------


## x_undefined

> αν με την 50αρα γραμμή κλειδώνει στα 46 με Attainable Rate 60 δεν θα επρεπε με την 100αρα ακομα και αν δεν άντεχε πολυ παραπάνω η γραμμη μου να κλειδώνει εστω λιγο παραπάνω 50-55?


Αν η 50άρα κλείδωνε 46 αντί για 50+, είναι απολύτως φυσιολογικό και με την 100άρα να κλειδώνει πάλι τόσο.

----------


## costa

δεν ξερω απλα νομιζα οτι Attainable Rate ειναι αναλογα και τι ταχύτατα  ειναι ενεργοποιημένη , πχ και το  Attainable Rate στο upload σίγουρα  δεν ηταν 31000 με την 50αρα, τωρα πηγε εκει με την αναβάθμιση . Παντως και το dowload οταν ειχα βαλει την 50αρα ηταν 50+ μετα επεσε ....

----------


## Iris07

Το Attainable είναι μία ένδειξη τι μπορείς να πιάσεις από την καμπίνα..

Αυτό αλλάζει ανάλογα όλες τις παραμέτρους που έχει κάθε ταχύτητα, 50, 100, 200
ή και ακόμη δυναμικά την κάθε στιγμή ανάλογα τι γίνεται στην καμπίνα και τις γραμμές που δίνει αυτή,
ή πως προσαρμόζει την γραμμή σου το ρούτερ σου..

----------


## Godian

Ρε παιδιά έχει τύχει σε άλλον .έκανα διπλασιασμό στο σπίτι των γονιών της κοπέλας μου .από 50 στα 100 στην επιλογή οι προσφορές μου η τιμή ήταν ίδια που πλήρωνα στην 50αρα .
Και το συμβόλαιο πολύ πάτησε η κοπέλα μου ήταν 2€ παραπάνω . Γιατί την είπα μην βλέπεις τίποτα ίδιο ία είμαι πάτα .γιατί αυτή ήταν Κύπρο εκείνο το διάστημα .
Τώρα πως μπορούμε να αποδείξουμε ότι δεν είμαι γάιδαρος . Μπορεί να φανεί αυτό ;;γιατί ξαφνικά από 20 και 63 πήγε χωρίς λόγο 22.63

----------


## Iris07

Οι προσφορές για αναβαθμίσεις όπως έχω δει στην Vodafone παίζουν αρκετά.. δεν είναι ίδιες για όλους..

Για να δεις έχουμε 3 καρτοκινητά Voda στο όνομα μου όλα, 
και οι προσφορές που στέλνουν στο καθένα είναι εντελώς διαφορετικές!  :Cool:

----------


## runner70

> Ρε παιδιά έχει τύχει σε άλλον .έκανα διπλασιασμό στο σπίτι των γονιών της κοπέλας μου .από 50 στα 100 στην επιλογή οι προσφορές μου η τιμή ήταν ίδια που πλήρωνα στην 50αρα .
> Και το συμβόλαιο πολύ πάτησε η κοπέλα μου ήταν 2€ παραπάνω . Γιατί την είπα μην βλέπεις τίποτα ίδιο ία είμαι πάτα .γιατί αυτή ήταν Κύπρο εκείνο το διάστημα .
> Τώρα πως μπορούμε να αποδείξουμε ότι δεν είμαι γάιδαρος . Μπορεί να φανεί αυτό ;;γιατί ξαφνικά από 20 και 63 πήγε χωρίς λόγο 22.63


Στο link που σας εστειλαν για να πατησετε να αποδεχτειτε, εχει και λινκ για download του pdf προσφορας. Μηπως το κατεβασε; Διαφορετικα ζητα το απο την vodafone.

----------


## Godian

> Στο link που σας εστειλαν για να πατησετε να αποδεχτειτε, εχει και λινκ για download του pdf προσφορας. Μηπως το κατεβασε; Διαφορετικα ζητα το απο την vodafone.


Όχι ρε γαμώτο .δε το κατέβασε .
Τους ρώτησα στο chat τόσο είναι όσο ανέβηκε το συμβόλαιο .
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι άλλο έλεγε στην προσφορά και άλλο στο συμβόλαιο που έστειλαν και δε ξέρω για ποιο λόγο .
Εγώ το δικό μου που τι αναβάθμισα ήταν όλα κομπλέ

----------


## Iris07

Κατ' αρχάς θα γίνει έκπτωση -1 ευρώ απ' ότι λέει το συμβόλαιο εάν λαμβάνει e-bill ..

αλλά πάντα να διαβάζουμε τα συμβόλαια..

----------


## Godian

> Κατ' αρχάς θα γίνει έκπτωση -1 ευρώ απ' ότι λέει το συμβόλαιο εάν λαμβάνει e-bill ..
> 
> αλλά πάντα να διαβάζουμε τα συμβόλαια..


Έχει γίνει η έκπτωση φίλε μου και πληρώνω τόσο. Κανονικά παραπάνω είναι.
Ναι έπρεπε αλλά ήταν δικό μου λάθος. Ήθελα να βάλουμε την κατοστάρα. Αυτή δεν ήθελε να ασχοληθεί. Και την λέω θα τικαρεις μόνο δε θα κάνεις τίποτα.
Τώρα έγινε. Απλά θέλω να δω άμα διορθώνεται

----------


## runner70

> Έχει γίνει η έκπτωση φίλε μου και πληρώνω τόσο. Κανονικά παραπάνω είναι.
> Ναι έπρεπε αλλά ήταν δικό μου λάθος. Ήθελα να βάλουμε την κατοστάρα. Αυτή δεν ήθελε να ασχοληθεί. Και την λέω θα τικαρεις μόνο δε θα κάνεις τίποτα.
> Τώρα έγινε. Απλά θέλω να δω άμα διορθώνεται


Διορθωνεται με ενα ρομαντικο δειπνο για να μην τα ακουσεις.  :Razz:

----------


## paanos

> Όχι ρε γαμώτο .δε το κατέβασε .
> Τους ρώτησα στο chat τόσο είναι όσο ανέβηκε το συμβόλαιο .
> Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι άλλο έλεγε στην προσφορά και άλλο στο συμβόλαιο που έστειλαν και δε ξέρω για ποιο λόγο .
> Εγώ το δικό μου που τι αναβάθμισα ήταν όλα κομπλέ


Δες το συμβόλαιο στο Vodafone.gr, συνδεδεμένος στο My Vodafone άνοιξε τη καρτέλα διαχείριση και κάτω κάτω πήγαινε στο Τα συμβόλαια μου

----------


## Iris07

> Διορθωνεται με ενα ρομαντικο δειπνο για να μην τα ακουσεις.


Ή της δίνεις τα 24 ευρώ για 1 χρόνο..  :Razz:

----------


## raven_gr

Για τους διπλασιασμούς σας προτείνω  να καλέσετε το σχετικό τμήμα να ενημερωθείτε τι συμβαίνει. Εγώ κάλεσα και η αρχική απάντηση ήταν "δεν υπάρχει καμία επιπλέον προσφορά για την σύνδεση που ρωτάτε" με λίγη ακόμα συζήτηση απλά πληροφορήθηκα ότι η περιοχή (Πολίχνη/Θεσσαλονίκης) για την οποία ενδιαφέρομαι δεν έχει δυνατότητα διπλασιασμού από 100 σε 200 καθώς δεν τους έχει ενημερώσει για τέτοια δυνατότητα ο πάροχος (καμπίνες wind). Παραδόξως βάλαμε στο site της wind ένα σταθερό τηλέφωνο που έχει wind στην περιοχή και έβγαλε σαν ενημέρωση ότι μπορείς να πάρεις μέχρι 200mbps!
Κάλεσα πάλι την γραμμή και τους το ανέφερα ότι η ίδια η wind διαφημίζει ότι μπορεί να το παρέχει. Με αυτή την πληροφορία μου είπαν ότι θα ανοίξουν αίτημα να γίνει διερεύνηση από το τμήμα πωλήσεων.
Παράλληλα επικοινώνησα με το τεχνικό τμήμα να ρωτήσω ότι αφού ο router γράφει ότι attainable στο down γράφει πάνω από 250000 πώς γίνεται να μην το υποστηρίζει η VF και ο τεχνικός μου είπε "να σας πω την αλήθεια δεν ξέρω καν πως έχετε 100αρι καθώς η wind για την συγκεκριμένη περιοχή μας λέει ότι μπορεί να δώσει μέχρι 50αρι! Θα ανοίξω αίτημα στο τμήμα πωλήσεων"
Με δυο αιτήματα προς το τμήμα πωλήσεων λοιπόν μετά από περίπου μία εβδομάδα με πήραν τηλέφωνο από το τμήμα προσφορών να επιβεβαιώσουν ότι ενδιαφέρομαι ακόμα για το πρόγραμμα στα 200Mbps!

Το θετικό είναι ότι έγινε η αναβάθμιση σε 200αρα με τα ίδια χρήματα. Γιατί έπρεπε να φτάσουμε εκεί με αυτό τον τρόπο θα μείνει αναπάντητο...

----------


## Godian

Λοιπόν μιλήσαμε με vodafone και δεν μπορούν να δουν εκεί που πατήσαμε στις προσφορές  μου μέσα στην εφαρμογή my vodafone.
Αλλά επειδή είπαν ότι όντως πρέπει να ήταν έτσι όπως τα λέμε, μας κατέβασαν το πάγιο 5% γιατί δε μπορεί να αλλάξει με άλλο τρόπο. Απλά οι 2 λογαριασμοί που εκδόθηκαν ο ένας πληρώθηκε και ο άλλος τρέχει, θα πληρωθούν κανονικά. Τώρα θα δίνει 19.77€.

Γιαυτό προσοχή που βάζουμε την υπογραφή μας και το λ... Μας  :Wink:

----------


## Iris07

Μπράβο τους..  :Cool:

----------


## geopapa

Λοιπόν, ο διπλασιασμός (24->50) έκλεισε τηλεφωνικά 26/8 και ακόμα το μόνο που έχει γίνει είναι οτι εχει έρθει ο εξοπλισμός!.. Έχω μιλήσει 2 φορές μεσω chat και η ενημέρωση που έχω είναι οτι 'υπάρχει συστημικό σφάλμα' και οτι δεν ξερουν πόσο θα πάρει.. Τέλος πάντων αφού δεν με χρεώνουν παραπάνω δεν το παω για καταγγελία αλλά είναι αυτό κάτι που συμβαίνει; Να μην βρίσκουν πχ θύρα  ;

----------


## Iris07

Ναι, μπορεί να συμβεί αυτό, να μην υπάρχει τελικά ελεύθερη θύρα για την Vodafone..

----------


## johnadm

Εμενα δεν μου ηρθε ποτε η προσφορα στο myvodafone. Σε επικοινωνια με το chat μου ειπαν οτι θα με καλεσουν οταν υπαρχει διαθεσιμη η προσφορα.
Τελικα μετα απο 1-2 μηνες (που δεν ειχα καποια επικοινωνια απο την μερια τους) καλεσα το τμημα ανανεωσης συμβολαιων και μου ανανεωσαν το συμβολαιο με διπλασιασμο ταχυτητας.

----------


## mobile_34

Καλώς έτσι θα γίνει και στη δίκη μου περίπτωση

----------


## hobbit200

Σε επικοινωνία με το τμήμα εξυπηρέτησης πελατών (13830), μου είπαν πως μπορούν να με μεταφέρουν σε 200Mbps μόνο αν βάλω στο πρόγραμμά μου και VodafoneTV. 
Φυσικά αρνήθηκα. Σε ποιο τηλέφωνο πρέπει να επικοινωνήσω για να κάνω ανανέωση του υπάρχοντος συμβολαίου;

----------


## runner70

Off Topic


		Man πρεπει να εσπασες το ρεκορ πολυλογιας στο forum. Κοντα 15 χρονια μελος και ειναι το πρωτο σου σχόλιο!!Επος! Να πω, καλως ήρθες;  :ROFL:

----------


## hobbit200

Καλώς σας ξαναβρήκα  :Smile:  με ταχύτητα 200Mbps  :One thumb up:

----------


## mobile_34

Εγώ ακόμα περιμένω το υπέρ θέαμα που έλεγαν κάποιοι εδώ μέσα........

----------


## VasP

Σήμερα ολοκληρώθηκε η αναβάθμισή μου από adsl24 σε vdsl50. Η διαδικασία τους πήρε 12 εργάσιμες μέρες (16 ημερολογιακές). Προχθές μου είχαν στείλει sms ενημερώνοντας ότι σήμερα θα γίνει η δουλειά. Συγχρονίζω στα 55/5.5 Mbps. Γύρω στα 23 ευρώ το μήνα.

Αναλυτικά στατιστικά :

*Spoiler:*




			 	Καθοδική	Ανοδική
Τρέχον ρυθμός	56319 kbps	5639 kbps
Μέγιστος ρυθμός	148984 kbps	52567 kbps
Αναλογία σήματος προς θόρυβο	28.9 dB	39.7 dB
Εξασθένηση	5.0 dB	9.0 dB
Ισχύς	13.5 dBm	11.0 dBm
Σφάλματα CRC το τελευταίο 15 λεπτό/λεπτά	0	0
Κ (αριθμός των bytes στο πλαίσιο DMT)	48	37
R (αριθμός των bytes στη λέξη κώδικα RS)	4	12
S (μέγεθος λέξης κώδικα RS σε πλαίσιο DMT)	0.02	0.20
D (βάθος παρεμβολής)	1	0
Καθυστέρηση	9.75 ms	8.29 ms
 	Καθοδική	Ανοδική
Super Frames	18928935	4632020
Σφάλματα Super Frames	0	0
 	Καθοδική	Ανοδική
Σφάλματα HEC	0	0
Total Cells	18928935	4632020
Data Cells	18928935	4632020
 	Καθοδική	Ανοδική
Συνολικά ES	0	0
Συνολικά SES	0	0
Συνολικά UAS	109	109

----------


## tosounydas

Καλημέρα, μήπως μπορείς να αναφέρεις το τηλέφωνο του τμήματος που προανέφερες? Γιατί και μένα κάτι τέτοιες μπούρδες μου λένε οτι και καλά δεν είναι διαθέσιμο στην περιοχή (Ξηροκρήνη, Θεσ/νικη) ενώ στο site της cosmote και στη wind με βγάζει μέχρι 200.

- - - Updated - - -




> Για τους διπλασιασμούς σας προτείνω  να καλέσετε το σχετικό τμήμα να ενημερωθείτε τι συμβαίνει. Εγώ κάλεσα και η αρχική απάντηση ήταν "δεν υπάρχει καμία επιπλέον προσφορά για την σύνδεση που ρωτάτε" με λίγη ακόμα συζήτηση απλά πληροφορήθηκα ότι η περιοχή (Πολίχνη/Θεσσαλονίκης) για την οποία ενδιαφέρομαι δεν έχει δυνατότητα διπλασιασμού από 100 σε 200 καθώς δεν τους έχει ενημερώσει για τέτοια δυνατότητα ο πάροχος (καμπίνες wind). Παραδόξως βάλαμε στο site της wind ένα σταθερό τηλέφωνο που έχει wind στην περιοχή και έβγαλε σαν ενημέρωση ότι μπορείς να πάρεις μέχρι 200mbps!
> Κάλεσα πάλι την γραμμή και τους το ανέφερα ότι η ίδια η wind διαφημίζει ότι μπορεί να το παρέχει. Με αυτή την πληροφορία μου είπαν ότι θα ανοίξουν αίτημα να γίνει διερεύνηση από το τμήμα πωλήσεων.
> Παράλληλα επικοινώνησα με το τεχνικό τμήμα να ρωτήσω ότι αφού ο router γράφει ότι attainable στο down γράφει πάνω από 250000 πώς γίνεται να μην το υποστηρίζει η VF και ο τεχνικός μου είπε "να σας πω την αλήθεια δεν ξέρω καν πως έχετε 100αρι καθώς η wind για την συγκεκριμένη περιοχή μας λέει ότι μπορεί να δώσει μέχρι 50αρι! Θα ανοίξω αίτημα στο τμήμα πωλήσεων"
> Με δυο αιτήματα προς το τμήμα πωλήσεων λοιπόν μετά από περίπου μία εβδομάδα με πήραν τηλέφωνο από το τμήμα προσφορών να επιβεβαιώσουν ότι ενδιαφέρομαι ακόμα για το πρόγραμμα στα 200Mbps!
> 
> Το θετικό είναι ότι έγινε η αναβάθμιση σε 200αρα με τα ίδια χρήματα. Γιατί έπρεπε να φτάσουμε εκεί με αυτό τον τρόπο θα μείνει αναπάντητο...


Καλημέρα, μήπως μπορείς να αναφέρεις το τηλέφωνο του τμήματος που προανέφερες? Γιατί και μένα κάτι τέτοιες μπούρδες μου λένε οτι και καλά δεν είναι διαθέσιμο στην περιοχή (Ξηροκρήνη, Θεσ/νικη) ενώ στο site της cosmote και στη wind με βγάζει μέχρι 200.

----------


## raven_gr

> Καλημέρα, μήπως μπορείς να αναφέρεις το τηλέφωνο του τμήματος που προανέφερες? Γιατί και μένα κάτι τέτοιες μπούρδες μου λένε οτι και καλά δεν είναι διαθέσιμο στην περιοχή (Ξηροκρήνη, Θεσ/νικη) ενώ στο site της cosmote και στη wind με βγάζει μέχρι 200.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Καλημέρα, μήπως μπορείς να αναφέρεις το τηλέφωνο του τμήματος που προανέφερες? Γιατί και μένα κάτι τέτοιες μπούρδες μου λένε οτι και καλά δεν είναι διαθέσιμο στην περιοχή (Ξηροκρήνη, Θεσ/νικη) ενώ στο site της cosmote και στη wind με βγάζει μέχρι 200.


2104276304 που είναι το τμήμα προσφορών/αλλαγής/αναβάθμισης συνδρομών και έχει αναφερθεί σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα.

Ανάλογα πάντα με την ποιότητα του χαλκού που έρχεται από το καφαο μέχρι την οικοδομή και από την εισαγωγή της οικοδομής μέχρι την πρίζα του σπιτιού σου,
Σαν πρώτη κίνηση μπορείς να κάνεις ότι έκανα και εγώ.
Αν το ρούτερ που σου έχουν δώσει χρησιμοποιεί το profile 35b (h300s/h268q) δες το attainable rate της γραμμής σου.αν το νούμερο είναι πολύ κάτω από 200000 τότε η αναβάθμιση ίσως να μην γίνεται γιατί όντως δεν το υποστηρίζει η περιοχή ή να μην αξίζει γιατί πιθανόν να αντιμετωπίσεις προβλήματα. Ωστόσο αν είναι πάνω από 200000 μπορείς να αναβαθμιστείς. Όσο μεγαλύτερο είναι το νούμερο από το 200000 τόσο λιγότερα προβλήματα θα έχεις μετά την αναβάθμιση.  Στην δική μου περίπτωση το attainable ήταν κοντά στις 268000!
Με αυτές τις πληροφορίες ξεκίνησα και την διερεύνηση με το τεχνικό τμήμα.
Καλή επιτυχία...!

----------


## johnadm

> 2104276304 που είναι το τμήμα προσφορών/αλλαγής/αναβάθμισης συνδρομών και έχει αναφερθεί σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα.
> 
> Ανάλογα πάντα με την ποιότητα του χαλκού που έρχεται από το καφαο μέχρι την οικοδομή και από την εισαγωγή της οικοδομής μέχρι την πρίζα του σπιτιού σου,
> Σαν πρώτη κίνηση μπορείς να κάνεις ότι έκανα και εγώ.
> Αν το ρούτερ που σου έχουν δώσει χρησιμοποιεί το profile 35b (h300s/h268q) δες το attainable rate της γραμμής σου.αν το νούμερο είναι πολύ κάτω από 200000 τότε η αναβάθμιση ίσως να μην γίνεται γιατί όντως δεν το υποστηρίζει η περιοχή ή να μην αξίζει γιατί πιθανόν να αντιμετωπίσεις προβλήματα. Ωστόσο αν είναι πάνω από 200000 μπορείς να αναβαθμιστείς. Όσο μεγαλύτερο είναι το νούμερο από το 200000 τόσο λιγότερα προβλήματα θα έχεις μετά την αναβάθμιση.  Στην δική μου περίπτωση το attainable ήταν κοντά στις 268000!
> Με αυτές τις πληροφορίες ξεκίνησα και την διερεύνηση με το τεχνικό τμήμα.
> Καλή επιτυχία...!


Οταν κανεις αλλαγη απο 100 σε 200 Mbps αλλαζει απο προφιλ 17 σε 35b το οποιο συνηθως σημαινει οτι αλλαζεις και στο καφαο την καρτα πανω στην οποια κουμπωνεις. Στην δικη μου περιπτωση αλλαξε και το attainable.

Οταν ημουν στα 100Mbps σε προφιλ 17 παρολο που το router υποστιριζε 35b ειχα attainable 140000.
με την αλλαγη σε 200Mbps και προφιλ 35b το attainable πηγε πανω απο 200000 (286000)

οποτε δεν μπορεις να εισαι σιγουρος.. αλλα χοντρικα αν η γραμμη σου εχει attainable κατω απο 100 δεν θα φτασει τα 200 και ισως να μην υποστηριζετε η αλλαγη

----------


## raven_gr

> Οταν κανεις αλλαγη απο 100 σε 200 Mbps αλλαζει απο προφιλ 17 σε 35b το οποιο συνηθως σημαινει οτι αλλαζεις και στο καφαο την καρτα πανω στην οποια κουμπωνεις. Στην δικη μου περιπτωση αλλαξε και το attainable.
> 
> Οταν ημουν στα 100Mbps σε προφιλ 17 παρολο που το router υποστιριζε 35b ειχα attainable 140000.
> με την αλλαγη σε 200Mbps και προφιλ 35b το attainable πηγε πανω απο 200000 (286000)
> 
> οποτε δεν μπορεις να εισαι σιγουρος.. αλλα χοντρικα αν η γραμμη σου εχει attainable κατω απο 100 δεν θα φτασει τα 200 και ισως να μην υποστηριζετε η αλλαγη



Σε εμένα το προφίλ του router ήταν πάντα 35b απλά είχε κλείδωμα ταχύτητας στα 100mbit. επίσης στην δική μου περίπτωση όλες οι αναβαθμίσεις γίνανε χωρίς αλλαγή πόρτας 50-->100-->200.

Με τις τρέχουσες υποδομές δεν σου αλλάζουν πόρτα για να αλλάξεις προφίλ. Όλα είναι μέσω λογισμικού. Εκτός και αν η κάρτα που ήσουν επάνω ήταν μέχρι 100 και έπρεπε να σε συνδέσουν σε κάρτα που υποστηρίζει 200.

----------


## KallaiR

> Σε εμένα το προφίλ του router ήταν πάντα 35b απλά είχε κλείδωμα ταχύτητας στα 100mbit. επίσης στην δική μου περίπτωση όλες οι αναβαθμίσεις γίνανε χωρίς αλλαγή πόρτας 50-->100-->200.
> 
> Με τις τρέχουσες υποδομές δεν σου αλλάζουν πόρτα για να αλλάξεις προφίλ. Όλα είναι μέσω λογισμικού. Εκτός και αν η κάρτα που ήσουν επάνω ήταν μέχρι 100 και έπρεπε να σε συνδέσουν σε κάρτα που υποστηρίζει 200.


επισης σε αρκετους ειχαν στειλει εξαρχης το zte H267A που ΔΕΝ εχει τo 35b. οποτε δεν ηξεραν σε τι ταχυτητα θα συγχρονιζαν στο 35b profile.

----------


## johnadm

Οκ, εμένα ήταν διαφορετική περίπτωση.
Ήμουν σε 17 όσο είχα 50 και μετά 100 (αυτή η αλλάγη έγινε μέσω λογισμικού άμεσα).
Από 100 σε 200 όμως μου αλλάξανε πόρτα στο καφαο σε 35b (περίμενα 7-10 μέρες και επίσης έτυχε να δω το συνεργείο όταν έκανε την αλλαγή και εγώ ταυτόχρονα δεν είχα σύνδεση :-) )

----------


## vat

Εγώ πάντως που έχω 2 γραμμές (1: 100άρα, 2: 50αρα) δεν μου κάνουν πουθενά αναβάθμιση δωρεάν. Στην 100άρα μου ζητάνε 4,5 ευρώ παραπάνω το μήνα, και στην 50άρα παρόλο που μου βγαίνει η προσφορά στο myvodafone, δεν προχωράει, επειδή όπως μου είπανε δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα ενώ το router κλειδώνει 35b

----------


## Iris07

Χμμ..
Πόσα δίνεις για την 100άρα ?

----------


## Godian

> Χμμ..
> Πόσα δίνεις για την 100άρα ?


Εγώ 19. 77€

----------


## Iris07

*Προσφορές Vodafone Νοεμβρίου..*

https://www.vodafone.gr/c2c-statheri...speeds-cmsl-b/

Πιέστε τους για να πάρετε αυτές τις προσφορές..
Άμα θέλουν τις δίνουν και σε παλιούς πελάτες..

Κακό που δεν βάλανε προσφορά και για VDSL 200..  :Thumb down: 

Γενικά βλέπω μία "απαξίωση" στο VDSL 200, λες και μπορούν να βάλουν όλοι FTTH τώρα..

----------


## GregoirX23

> Εγώ 19. 77€


Με τι παροχές ομιλίας;

- - - Updated - - -




> *Προσφορές Vodafone Νοεμβρίου..*
> 
> https://www.vodafone.gr/c2c-statheri...speeds-cmsl-b/
> 
> Πιέστε τους για να πάρετε αυτές τις προσφορές..
> Άμα θέλουν τις δίνουν και σε παλιούς πελάτες..
> 
> Κακό που δεν βάλανε προσφορά και για VDSL 200.. 
> 
> Γενικά βλέπω μία "απαξίωση" στο VDSL 200, λες και μπορούν να βάλουν όλοι FTTH τώρα..


19,65€ το 50αρι με 360 κινητά.. 
Στο εξοχικό με κοτε 50αρα δίνω 28 με 500 κινητά.. 

Ftth 100 δεν βλέπω στη σελίδα...

Γενικά πάντως καλές οι τιμές.. 
Έχει και δωρεάν τέλη βλέπω.. 

Η τιμή στη 200αρα είναι χωρίς το κουπόνι να υποθέσω.. Τα 28. κάτι... 
Νομίζω η βοντα δεν υποστήριζε κουπόνι η κάνω λάθος; 

Εσύ πόσο δίνεις είπαμε στα 2 σταθερά; 

Εγώ τώρα πάντως με το 24αρι δίνω 23 με 600 κινητά.. 
Η οπτική 100 με το κουπόνι στη κοτε μου βγήκε γύρω στα 28,κάτι νομίζω με απεριόριστα όλα..

Αχ αυτός ο οτες... Τσιμπάει...

----------


## Iris07

Εγώ δίνω 22-κάτι για 100άρα στην Vodafone..
από αναβάθμιση 50άρας που είχα πάρει σε τιμή νέου συνδρομητή φέτος την άνοιξη..

και 37-κάτι για 100άρα στον OTE.. (παλιά τιμή..)
αλλά ευτυχώς έβαλα δωρεάν μετά το TV Entry, οπότε το πακέτο αυτό είναι με τις σημερινές τιμές..

----------


## jkoukos

Σε σύνδεση στην επαρχία, από ADSL 24 στα 26€, έχουμε από τον Ιούλη 100άρι στα 19€ με μια ενδιάμεση στάση (Απρίλη-Ιούλη) σε 50άρι στα 25€.

----------


## GregoirX23

Καλές τιμές η βοντα αν εξαιρέσουμε τα λιγότερα λεπτά που συνήθως δίνει σε κινητά.. 
Από την άλλη ο ποτες ως συνήθως σχετικά ψηλά, ακόμα και μετά τις μειώσεις πριν λίγο καιρό..

----------


## navacrete

αναβαθμίστηκα μεσα σε 2 ώρες απο τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία με το παραπάνω τηλέφωνο

----------


## jimis

> αναβαθμίστηκα μεσα σε 2 ώρες απο τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία με το παραπάνω τηλέφωνο


Εννοεις συγχρονισες μεσα σε δυο ωρες στην διπλασια ταχυτητα η απλα σε δυο ωρες σου εκαναν δεκτο το αιτημα διπλασιασμου?

- - - Updated - - -

Μολις μου εκαναν δεκτο το αιτημα μου για διπλασιασμο και απο 54.999 που συγχρονιζα στην 50αρα, τωρα ειμαι στα 78. Γιατι τοσο κατω απο τα 100?

----------


## Iris07

Αν και στο Attain.. λέει 100 βλέπω χαμηλό SNR.. 10,9
κάπου έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα η γραμμή σου..

Το ρούτερ είναι κατ' ευθείαν μόνο του πάνω στην πρίζα, και χωρίς διακλαδώσεις αυτή ?

----------


## jimis

> Αν και στο Attain.. λέει 100 βλέπω χαμηλό SNR.. 10,9
> κάπου έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα η γραμμή σου..
> 
> Το ρούτερ είναι κατ' ευθείαν μόνο του πάνω στην πρίζα, και χωρίς διακλαδώσεις αυτή ?


Ναι ειναι κατευθειαν. Χωρις καν συσκευη τηλεφωνου.
Εχω το ΖΤΕ Η267Α
Μηπως χρειαζομαι αλλο ρουτερ?

----------


## Iris07

Όχι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα..
Και εγώ αυτό έχω στην 2η γραμμή μας 100άρα Vodafone..

Σηκώνει μέχρι 140-150 Mbps με το 17a profile.

----------


## jimis

Πριν οσες επανεκινησεις και να εκανα ηταν κλειδωμενο στα 54.999. Τωρα δεν ειναι. Εκανα μια και κλειδωσε στα 78.444 ενω πριν ηταν 78.273. 
Ισως επειδη η γραμμη πιανει οριακα τα 100 να το εχουν χαμηλα για περισσοτερη σταθεροτητα.

----------


## jimis

Καλημερα. Αποφασισα σημερα να ανοιξω την κεντρικη πριζα του σαλονιου και ειδα μεσα δυο ζευγαρια καλωδια. Υπεθεσα λοιπον οτι το δευτερο ζευγαρι θα πηγαινει στην πριζα που βρισκεται μεσα στο υπνοδωματιο. Το σπιτι διαθετει δυο πριζες μονο, με κεντρικη αυτη του σαλονιου.
Μολις εβγαλα το ενα ζευγαρι και επανεκινησε το ρουτερ επιασε τα 95.597kbps απο τα περιπου 78kbps που ηταν πριν. Aρα υποθετω σταατησα να δινω στην δευτερη πριζα, αποσυνδεοντας το ενα ζευγαρι, σωστα?
Αυτο που μου εκανε εντυπωση σε δοκιμη χρησιμοποιοντας ενα καλωδιο απο το ενα ζευγαρι και ενα καλωδιο απο το αλλο ζευγαρι, καταφερε να συγχρονισει και παλι αλλα στα 55.000kbps και με μεγιστο Attainable γυρω στα 70.000kbps


Εβαλα το ενα ζευγαρι καλωδια οσο πιο μεσα μπορουσα, εσφιξα καλα και εβαλα την πριζα στη θεση της. 
Μολις επανεκινησε, εχω αυτα τα νουμερα. Νομιζω πολυ καλα.

----------


## Iris07

Άρα αυτό ήταν!

Εάν θες να έχεις γραμμή σε άλλο δωμάτιο βάζεις διπλή πρίζα, 1ο βύσμα γραμμή OTE, 2o βύσμα καλώδιο προς τηλέφωνα. 
ή κάνεις πατέντα μόνος σου..

Η γραμμή του ΟΤΕ που έρχεται απ' έξω μόνη της πάνω στο ρούτερ, μόνο με το καλώδιο του ρούτερ,
και από την έξοδο Phone του ρούτερ φεύγει το άλλο καλώδιο που πάει σε όσες συσκευές θέλεις.

Αν θυμάμαι καλά το ρούτερ έχει 2 Phone.. (?)
Μπορείς να βάλεις στο Phone 1 συσκευή που είναι στον 1ο χώρο και στο phone 2 το καλώδιο προς το άλλο δωμάτιο..

----------


## jimis

Δεν χρησιμοποιω τηλεφωνικη συσκευη στο σπιτι. Δεν εχει το ρουτερ πανω κανενα τηλεφωνο.
Με το προχτεσινο σου μηνυμα περι καλωδιωσης, μου βαλες την ιδεα να τα σκαλισω και να βρω τη λυση.
Ελπιζω ο υψηλος συγκρονισμος να μην εχει να κανει λογω οτι ειναι Σαββατο και ειναι νωρις και δεν ηταν φορτωμενες οι γραμμες. Ευχομαι να παραμεινει ετσι.

----------


## Iris07

Μπαα.. γενικά δεν καταλαβαίνουν τίποτα οι γραμμές..

Μόνο εάν έχει πρόβλημα κάποιο site ή διεθνής γραμμή μπορεί να δεις καθυστερήσεις ή κολλήματα..

----------


## ilav

Εγώ έχω 24mbps, λήγει το συμβόλαιό μου τον 01/2023 και στην εφαρμογή myvodafone στις προσφορές μου, φαίνεται 21,83€ στο double play+300 (24mbps) για ανανέωση συμβολαίου.
Επικοινώνησα σήμερα μέσω Tobi και ρώτησα για τον δωρεάν διπλασιασμό και μου απάντησαν ότι προς το παρόν δεν υπάρχει διαθέσιμη προσφορά για δωρεάν διπλασιασμό!
Θα δω μήπως καλέσω αύριο πρωί στο 2104276304 να δω τι θα μου πουν.

----------


## tsarm

Καλή είναι η κουβέντα για το δωρεάν διπλασιασμό όμως το θέμα είναι ότι στα ιδιόκτητα καφαο της η Vodafone (στη συντριπτική πλειοψηφία τους) ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΣΦΕΡΕΙ 200mbps. 
Άρα δωρον άδωρον. 
Αν υπάρχει τρόπος να πιεστεί ….ας δωθεί.

----------


## ilav

Μόλις μίλησα με το 2104276304. Μου είπαν ότι στην περιοχή μου είναι διαθέσιμη μόνο 30/5, δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα για 50,100.
Επίσης μου είπαν ότι πρέπει να αλλάξω το router με άλλο vdsl.
Δίνουν μου είπαν είτε το ΖΤΕ Η268Q είτε το Sercomm H300.
Ξέρετε αν αυτά μπαίνουν σε λειτουργία bridge;
Δε ρώτησα αν μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω δικό μου εξοπλισμό αν έχω.

----------


## nyannaco

Εμένα SMS δεν μου ήρθε ποτέ. Τελικά πήρα σήμερα τηλέφωνο στο 2104276304, και όπως αναμενόταν δεν είχα πρόβλημα, δεδομένου ότι είμαι με 50άρα και 100άρα υπάρχει παντού. 
Αναμονή για την ενεργοποίηση, να δούμε τί θα δούμε.

----------


## jkoukos

> Δίνουν μου είπαν είτε το ΖΤΕ Η268Q είτε το Sercomm H300.
> Ξέρετε αν αυτά μπαίνουν σε λειτουργία bridge;


To H300s όχι δεν μπαίνει σε bridge mode. Το Η268Q είναι κλειδωμένο αλλά μπορεί να βρεθεί ο κωδικός του χρήστη root (που αν δεν έχει αλλάξει είναι αυτός), οπότε το βάζεις κανονικά σε Bridge mode.

----------


## Iris07

Επισήμως νομίζω πως τελειώσανε ή τελειώνουν οι προσφορές για διπλασιασμό..

Η Vodafone είχε 2 δώρα..
ή διπλασιασμό ή δώρο Vodafone + Disney TV..

Πλέον οι προσφορές αυτές γενικά έχουν φύγει,
και βάλανε τις B.F.

Και βέβαια υπήρχαν προσφορές και για 24άρες & 50άρες..

Εμείς πήραμε διπλασιασμό σε 50άρα σε καμπίνα της Wind..
δεν είναι μόνο οι καμπίνες της Vodafone.

Είχα ρωτήσει στο επίσημο τηλ. τους, 
και μερικές μέρες μετά μας στείλανε την προσφορά στην εφαρμογή τους.

Το καλό για την Vodafone (αλλά και εμάς θα έλεγα..) είναι ότι κάνεις νέο συμβόλαιο έτσι.

----------


## jkoukos

Ακριβώς! Κι εμείς σε μία σύνδεση Vodadone στην επαρχία πήραμε διπλασιασμό (50>100) σε καμπίνα Cosmote, που έγινε σε 2-3 ώρες από την αποδοχή της νέας σύμβασης.

----------


## ilav

Τελικά ούτε 30/5 δεν είναι διαθέσιμη!!!Απ'ότι μου είπαν μετά από πολύ ψάξιμο είναι όλες οι θέσεις πιασμένες. Μόνο 200 οπτική ίνα μπορώ να πάρω με το ανάλογο κόστος φυσικά (28,00€) αλλά πρέπει να περιμένω κανά 2μηνο-3μηνο μέχρι να έρθει τεχνικός και να κάνει την εγκατάστασης στην οικοδομή. Μία ευγενέστατη κυρία μου είπε να την ξανακαλέσω μετά από 3 μήνες μήπως ανοίξουν και άλλες γραμμές ή ελευθερωθεί κάποια.

----------


## ThReSh

Υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα FTTH και το σκέφτεσαι?

----------


## ilav

> Υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα FTTH και το σκέφτεσαι?


To διάστημα 2-3 μήνες είναι το αισιόδοξο σενάριο μου είπε τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ!Αυτό με προβληματίζει και παλεύω μπας και κουμπώσω σε 100 vdsl.

----------


## ThReSh

> To διάστημα 2-3 μήνες είναι το αισιόδοξο σενάριο μου είπε τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ!Αυτό με προβληματίζει και παλεύω μπας και κουμπώσω σε 100 vdsl.


Όσο περιμένεις όμως τόσο περνάει ο καιρός.

----------


## vat

Επιτέλους αναβάθμιση στο σπίτι από 100 σε 200
Περιμένω ακόμα στο γραφείο "διαθεσιμότητα" από 50 σε 100

----------


## Iris07

Ωραίος!  :Wink: 

Σε τι τιμή είχες την 100άρα ?

----------


## vat

> Ωραίος! 
> 
> Σε τι τιμή είχες την 100άρα ?


23,3€ συνδυαστικά με κινητό

----------


## bill27

Επιτέλους διαθεσιμότητα στην περιοχή μου.Ειχα adsl 24 540 σέ κινητά απεριόριστα σταθερά συν φαμιλη με Ντίσνεϊ στα 17,44€ καί με κάλεσαν μετά από αίτημα μου για 50αρα μαζί με όλα τά προηγούμενα στα 20.11€ καί την κατοσταρα στα 24 καί κάτι.Τελικα επέλεξα την 50αρα, έκανα καλά γιατί σάν νά τό ψιλομετανιωσα ρε γαμωτο που δεν επέλεξα την κατοσταρα.εσεις τί λέτε;

----------


## nyannaco

> Επιτέλους διαθεσιμότητα στην περιοχή μου.Ειχα adsl 24 540 σέ κινητά απεριόριστα σταθερά συν φαμιλη με Ντίσνεϊ στα 17,44€ καί με κάλεσαν μετά από αίτημα μου για 50αρα μαζί με όλα τά προηγούμενα στα 20.11€ καί την κατοσταρα στα 24 καί κάτι.Τελικα επέλεξα την 50αρα, έκανα καλά γιατί σάν νά τό ψιλομετανιωσα ρε γαμωτο που δεν επέλεξα την κατοσταρα.εσεις τί λέτε;


Μην τρελλαίνεσαι, περίμενε ένα-δυο μήνες να δεις πώς ανταποκρίνεται η γραμμή σου στην 50άρα και μετά άμα θέλεις να αναβαθμίσεις σε 100άρα το κάνεις ότι ώρα θέλεις, απλά ξαναρχίζει από το μηδέν η 24άμηνη δέσμευση.

----------


## bill27

> Μην τρελλαίνεσαι, περίμενε ένα-δυο μήνες να δεις πώς ανταποκρίνεται η γραμμή σου στην 50άρα και μετά άμα θέλεις να αναβαθμίσεις σε 100άρα το κάνεις ότι ώρα θέλεις, απλά ξαναρχίζει από το μηδέν η 24άμηνη δέσμευση.


Τό είδα μετά το μνμ σου... δεν άντεξα και έβαλα 100, περιμένω να έρθει το μνμ νά κάνω αποδοχή

----------


## Iris07

Καλά είναι η 100άρα + TV τόσο..

Εγώ έχω σκέτη 100άρα στα 22 και μου ζητάνε 29 ευρώ για να βάλω TV..

----------


## bill27

> Καλά είναι η 100άρα + TV τόσο..
> 
> Εγώ έχω σκέτη 100άρα στα 22 και μου ζητάνε 29 ευρώ για να βάλω TV..


Ξέρετε ποιο ρούτερ στέλνουν; επίσης μου είπανε πώς ή διαδικασία κρατά 14 ημέρες επειδή είναι από ADSL σε VDSL. Έχω αγωνία νά δω πόσα θά πιάνω στην κατοσταρα.Χρειαζεται μήπως να κάνω κάτι άλλο απ'την μεριά μου;
Σκέτη κατοσταρα στα 22 είναι καλά 29 με τβ όχι τόσο

----------


## Iris07

Τώρα μάλλον το..

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...fone-ZTE-H268Q

----------


## bill27

> Τώρα μάλλον το..
> 
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...fone-ZTE-H268Q


Είμαι με ήδη με voip με 2 τηλ από εποχή χολ αυτό έχει υποδοχή για 2 νούμερα;

----------


## andresalonika

Έχουν φέρει νέο: SHG3060 WiFi 6 - Vodafone Station

----------


## bill27

Προσωπικά θά με ενδιέφερε νά κρατά την γραμμή σταθερή χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις.

----------


## runner70

> Τώρα μάλλον το..
> 
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...fone-ZTE-H268Q


Πιθανον να το δινουν σε 100αρα αυτο για μεγαλυτερη σταθεροτητα γιατι σε 50αρα (σε γνωστο μου) εδωσαν το H300S.

----------


## AlexT544

δεν ξέρω αν είναι το σωστό θέμα 
σε μια γραμμή που διαχειρίζομαι μου είπαν για VDSL 30 αλλά δεν υπάρχουν λέει διαθέσιμες πόρτες στο ΑΚ και να περιμένω μέχρι τον νέο χρόνο γιατί και καλά γίνονται εργασίες επεκτασης 
ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο ή μου λένε μπαρούφες? 
γιατί στην COSMOTE που ρώτησα μου λένε ότι υπάρχουν κανονικά πόρτες για VDSL
το νούμερο αυτό είναι στην VODAFONE

----------


## jkoukos

Αναφέρεσαι σε σύνδεση από αστικό κέντρο, οπότε δεν έχει καμία σημασία αν ένας παρόχου δίνει διαθεσιμότητα και άλλος όχι.
Είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό, αφού μόνον σε FTTC καμπίνες όλοι χρησιμοποιούν το ίδιο DSLAM ενώ από αστικό κέντρο καθένας έχει τον δικό του εξοπλισμό.

----------


## AlexT544

> Αναφέρεσαι σε σύνδεση από αστικό κέντρο, οπότε δεν έχει καμία σημασία αν ένας παρόχου δίνει διαθεσιμότητα και άλλος όχι.
> Είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό, αφού μόνον σε FTTC καμπίνες όλοι χρησιμοποιούν το ίδιο DSLAM ενώ από αστικό κέντρο καθένας έχει τον δικό του εξοπλισμό.


Παντως με πήρε σήμερα μια προϊσταμένη ότι λύθηκε λέει το προβλημα και θα με καλεσουν αυριο να κανω αιτηση για ADSL 30?
Με παραξένεψε το ότι είπε ADSL 30 αλλα καταλαβα οτι εκανε λαθος

----------


## Kostinos

> Παντως με πήρε σήμερα μια προϊσταμένη ότι λύθηκε λέει το προβλημα και θα με καλεσουν αυριο να κανω αιτηση για ADSL 30?
> Με παραξένεψε το ότι είπε ADSL 30 αλλα καταλαβα οτι εκανε λαθος


Είτε τους adsl πελάτες τούς βάζουν σε 30/3 profile......

----------


## AlexT544

Υπάρχει adsl 30? Η εννουν το VDSL 30 απο ΑΚ

----------


## AlexT544

Με εχουν τρελανει
Μου λενε χθες δεν υπαρχει ουτε 30 λεω οκ νταξει
Με παιρνει σημερα μου λεει οτι υπαρχει
Και θα με καλεσουν μεχρι την επομενη Τεταρτη για να κανουμε την αιτηση

- - - Updated - - -

Καταλαβαινει κανεις τι παιζει??

----------


## Iris07

Δεν υπάρχει ADSL 30, VDSL 30 είναι..
αλλά νομίζω το καλύτερο είναι να σου δώσουν VDSL 50 και όσο κλειδώσει..  :Thinking: 

Και τους λες είμαι οκ όσο μπορεί να πιάσει..

----------


## AlexT544

τους το ειπα και μου λενε οτι στην Vodafone δεν εχουν αλλο πακετο VDSL εκτος του 30
Γιατι ομως μου λενε οτι απο την εξυπηρετηση δεν φαινεται διαθεσιμοτητα και πρπει να κανει πορισμα λεει το τεχνικο???
Ο τεχνικος που μιλησα το εκανε και θα με καλεσουν

----------


## AlexT544

Πάντως ένα νούμερο που πήγα σήμερα στην vodafone σε άλλο ΑΦΜ καινοθργιο για την εταιρεία μου έδωσαν χωρίς κινητό στην εταιρεία 100αρα στα 19.50 το μηνα

----------


## dtzgr

Με τηλεφωνία ή χωρίς;

----------


## AlexT544

το πρόγραμμα είναι το Vodafone Home Double Play 100
με απεριοριστα σταθερά
με 360' προς κινητά και ΕΕ
100VDSL

----------


## GregoirX23

> Καλησπέρα. Δοκίμασε να καλέσεις στο *2104276304* και όχι στο 13830. Είναι τμήμα πιο σοβαρό που κάνει σωστές προσφορές για το διπλασιασμό της ταχύτητας. Ενδεικτικά εγώ ανανέωσα σε 100άρα (από 50άρα) στα 20,77€.


Αυτό το νούμερο ισχύει ακόμα για προσφορές; 
Η 100αρα με τι παροχές; 
Αν το δει βέβαια από τον Αύγουστο..

- - - Updated - - -




> Έχω 24αρα πληρώνω 19,73€, ανανέωσα πριν 15 μέρες το συμβόλαιο και μετα απο επικοινωνία μεσω τσατ με ενημέρωσαν οτι δεν θα μου διπλασιάσουν την ταχύτητα γιατι πληρώνω λίγα.. Πρέπει λεει να πάω στα 23€ δηλαδή η τιμή που ίσχυε ετσι κι αλλιως για VDSL 50. Άρα την ανακοίνωση γιατί την έβγαλαν;
> 
> Λιγάκι έλεος ρε Voda!


Το 19,73 με τι παροχές ομιλίας;

- - - Updated - - -

Αλήθεια οι προσφορές που έχει η getaline κάνουν για ανανέωση η μόνο για νέους; 

Τώρα με την οπτική ίνα ψάχνομαι να κρατήσω και την adsl με χαμηλότερο πάγιο αλλά δεν βλέπω να μου το κάνουν... 
Έχω 24αρι με 600' για κινητά με 23... 
Έλεγα αν το κρατήσω να το έριχνα στα 300' κινητά με 18,60 η και παρακάτω αν πάει... 
Μήπως να δοκιμάσω φορητότητα σε άλλον voip πάροχο να δω τι προσφορά θα κάνουν από βοντα όταν δουν το αίτημα; 
Έτσι κ αλλιώς για voip θα πάει το νούμερο αν δεν καταφέρω να βρω καλή λύση σε προσφορά...
Η οπτική θα έχει άλλο νούμερο με απεριόριστα.. 
Θα μπορούσα να είχα κάνει φορητότητα στην οπτική το νούμερο αλλά δεν το έκανα για να μη μπλέξω με φορητότητες και μείνω χωρίς υπηρεσίες μέχρι να μπει η οπτική... 
Ιδέες;  
Η adsl είναι βοντα... Η οπτική θα είναι νοβα..

- - - Updated - - -




> Εγώ έχω 24mbps, λήγει το συμβόλαιό μου τον 01/2023 και στην εφαρμογή myvodafone στις προσφορές μου, φαίνεται 21,83€ στο double play+300 (24mbps) για ανανέωση συμβολαίου.
> Επικοινώνησα σήμερα μέσω Tobi και ρώτησα για τον δωρεάν διπλασιασμό και μου απάντησαν ότι προς το παρόν δεν υπάρχει διαθέσιμη προσφορά για δωρεάν διπλασιασμό!
> Θα δω μήπως καλέσω αύριο πρωί στο 2104276304 να δω τι θα μου πουν.





> Μόλις μίλησα με το 2104276304. Μου είπαν ότι στην περιοχή μου είναι διαθέσιμη μόνο 30/5, δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα για 50,100.
> Επίσης μου είπαν ότι πρέπει να αλλάξω το router με άλλο vdsl.
> Δίνουν μου είπαν είτε το ΖΤΕ Η268Q είτε το Sercomm H300.
> Ξέρετε αν αυτά μπαίνουν σε λειτουργία bridge;
> Δε ρώτησα αν μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω δικό μου εξοπλισμό αν έχω.


Λήξη 01/23 και εδώ...

- - - Updated - - -




> Επιτέλους διαθεσιμότητα στην περιοχή μου.Ειχα adsl 24 540 σέ κινητά απεριόριστα σταθερά συν φαμιλη με Ντίσνεϊ στα 17,44€ καί με κάλεσαν μετά από αίτημα μου για 50αρα μαζί με όλα τά προηγούμενα στα 20.11€ καί την κατοσταρα στα 24 καί κάτι.Τελικα επέλεξα την 50αρα, έκανα καλά γιατί σάν νά τό ψιλομετανιωσα ρε γαμωτο που δεν επέλεξα την κατοσταρα.εσεις τί λέτε;


Το 17,44 πολύ ενδιαφέρον... Και με τηλεόραση... Θεωρώ ότι δίχως τηλεόραση για 24αρι μπορούν να το κάνουν ακόμα και μειώνοντας τα λεπτά προς κινητά... Ε;  :Thinking: 
Μάλλον μόνο με αίτημα φορητότητας θα πετύχω τέτοια τιμή... 
Και αν δεν.... Υγεία...

- - - Updated - - -




> Πάντως ένα νούμερο που πήγα σήμερα στην vodafone σε άλλο ΑΦΜ καινοθργιο για την εταιρεία μου έδωσαν χωρίς κινητό στην εταιρεία 100αρα στα 19.50 το μηνα





> το πρόγραμμα είναι το Vodafone Home Double Play 100
> με απεριοριστα σταθερά
> με 360' προς κινητά και ΕΕ
> 100VDSL


Όταν βλέπεις τέτοιες τιμές σε 100αρα, η 24αρα που έπρεπε να είναι; 17; Λέω εγώ τώρα.... 
Πως την έχουν δει με τιμές 23+ σε 24αρια; 
Μήπως παίζει τπτ με τα πάγια που δίνουν σε οτε για το χαλκό και δεν μπορούν να πέσουν πιο κάτω;

----------

